# On The Ball What Are You Wearing Today?



## Ard

Me?

I'm a boring watch user, I put one on and forget it. I've been wearing the same watch for over 5 weeks but plan to change one of these days.



Ard


----------



## watchnbuy

i really need go ball shop to taste this watch. i feel this one worth to collect.


----------



## samanator

Thanks for kicking this off. Pam 372 today. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balldy

Same as every other day! (except special occasions when Night Train DLC comes out)

Aviator 46mm

Balldy


----------



## clarken

I've been wearing my tissot prc 200 Quartz for the last 6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

clarken said:


> I've been wearing my tissot prc 200 Quartz for the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without a picture I'm not sure I believe you......................


----------



## Heljestrand

Ard said:


> Me?
> 
> I'm a boring watch user, I put one on and forget it. I've been wearing the same watch for over 5 weeks but plan to change one of these days.
> 
> Ard


This one intrigues me


----------



## Ard

Heljestrand said:


> This one intrigues me


Me too, when it was new I thought there was too much flash because of the bracelet.



The dial also looked huge because the bezel is very thin and there is no upturned chapter ring at the edge of the dial. It's just a 40mm watch but I was afraid I had bought something expensive that I couldn't try on first and may be sorry.

So I got a Hirsch strap as you saw in the opening post and wore the watch. It took a while but now it doesn't seem like a dress watch at all, it is just a watch with a neat blue dial and a great moon phase feature. The glow of the tritium is great, it is much stronger than my Fireman Racer which is just 1.5 years old. They loaded the moon phase with the good stuff and the textures in the dial keep you interested.

Ard


----------



## Betterthere

More of what I'm going to wear tomorrow. Was waiting on small redo on this drunkartstrap


----------



## Ard

Another day and it's time to give this a test run..........



Quite a change from the moon phase but I've waited years to get this watch so I have to see how I really like it.


----------



## samanator

Balldy said:


> Same as every other day! (except special occasions when Night Train DLC comes out)
> 
> Aviator 46mm
> 
> Balldy
> 
> View attachment 9336730


Wow you have worn that religiously since you got it a long time ago.


----------



## samanator

clarken said:


> I've been wearing my tissot prc 200 Quartz for the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures please?


----------



## samanator

Ard said:


> Another day and it's time to give this a test run..........
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a change from the moon phase but I've waited years to get this watch so I have to see how I really like it.


Nice clean Tag. For someone who seems to be involved in more rugged activities on a daily basis I find it interesting your watches are more formal in nature?


----------



## samanator

Happy to see we have posts of both Ball and Non Ball watches. Let's keep this up.


----------



## Ard

samanator said:


> Nice clean Tag. For someone who seems to be involved in more rugged activities on a daily basis I find it interesting your watches are more formal in nature?


I've thought that as well but when I examine some other gear I find a trend. I'm a Spey caster and 100% of my clients are Spey casters, when you look at my reels you find exotics there too. For instance; rather than using the modern technology and design reels I lean toward Hardy Perfects even for species like King Salmon which can run into 50+ pounds here. I also use vintage rods made by Hardy, Hardy is a British tackle company with a very long history in fly fishing tackle.

I guess I'm one of those OCD fishermen who manages to go entire seasons with putting a single scuff on a reel or rod. Same goes for my watches, if I can see that I need to repair an outboard jet intake unit I remove the watch and pocket it. When finished I put my watch back on. There's something about the stark contrast between the rough lines of the natural world found along rivers in Alaska and the finely designed creations of man that I find to be a perfect dichotomy to observe.

If you've not spotted the picture of the silver salmon being released with a silver Tag Aquaracer on my wrist I'll post it the next time I sport the watch 

Hopefully some more members will join in and we can turn this into a good discussion thread as well as a photo thread.

Ard


----------



## Lil Drummer Boy

I haven't taken this off since I received it


----------



## Balldy

samanator said:


> Wow you have worn that religiously since you got it a long time ago.


Yes it is my trusted companion - It is now pretty much part of my wrist and I have no real desire to change it.

I probably mentioned in a post a few years ago that before I bought my Aviator I spent a couple or three years "window shopping" but I never saw anything that took my fancy - The watch I was looking for had not yet been invented .... and then one day the new Aviator arrived in the window of one of the ADs I walked past... and the rest is history.

If Ball bring out a new version in the same case with more colourful lume and perhaps slightly cleaner design - I might be tempted.

Whilst 46mm is too large for most I find it is ideal for me (and my slightly dodgy eyesight) I just look for a watch to tell the time so plain, clear & simple is what I will allways go for.

Balldy


----------



## clarken

As requested by Samanator picture of my Tissot prc 200 Quartz.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken

Since it's a ball forum and to get back in the spirit of Ball watches here are my two favorites I own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo13

As we speak









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Really nice, I haven't seen one of them other than on the website. Have you had it long?

Ard

PS. I still have a haunting desire for something like a Sinn 556i and this watch could take care of that, see what you've done?


----------



## Heljestrand

Ard said:


> ........... see what you've done?


You are just as guilty.... Moonphase!!!!


----------



## Collectionist

Balldy said:


> Same as every other day! (except special occasions when Night Train DLC comes out)
> 
> Aviator 46mm
> 
> Balldy
> 
> View attachment 9336730


Aviator too...


----------



## Ard

I'm sure I'm not the only person who experiences this but....... I'm still wearing that pesky Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I do enjoy the Ball watches I have but sooner or later I have to use the others or it makes no sense having them. I haven't even given the new Carrera Calibre 5 a chance. I've had it for over 2 weeks and it sits in the box still. I have a problem in regard to new things, they don't seem to be mine when I get them. This applies to fishing rods - reels - clothing, anything it seems.

So, although I can't show my moon phase on my wrist I'll post todays make believe Ball and ask, What's on your wrist?



Back to the Fireman soon........


----------



## Collectionist

Well this one has been claiming my wrist.


----------



## ptman2000

Here is an aviator that I just picked up yesterday.


----------



## Collectionist

Yup, they are butch.


----------



## Nokie

Probably should post a Ball watch in the Ball forum. This is one of my favorites. Have the bracelet dialed in to comfy good.......


----------



## Triggers Broom

Most of my watches are in storage right now, luckily I forgot to pack this one.


----------



## umarrajs

Loving the redesigned World Timer:


----------



## Mil6161

My first Ball...it's outstanding...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist

This one...


----------



## Ard

Sometimes I don't wear a Ball watch, today it's..........



I just bought that going on 4 weeks ago and for the past two have worn it daily just so it seems like my watch. When I rest the Carrera I'm going back to the Fireman Racer.


----------



## Collectionist

Just going for my daily walk...


----------



## christam

Wearing its new strap. Back on my wrist since the shot was taken yesterday.



And the crown has been fully screwed in since taking the photo!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## kindwater

is cool and nice for me i really like it .


----------



## samanator

umarrajs said:


> Loving the redesigned World Timer:
> 
> View attachment 9492722


My God, i can't believe how well that works on the NATO. Fantastic Combo.


----------



## samanator

Mil6161 said:


> My first Ball...it's outstanding...
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Great piece for Fireman Friday! Enjoy your NECC.


----------



## samanator

Btruijens said:


> This one...


That almost looks like a TrainMaster dressed up on the black (is it Croc ?) strap.


----------



## samanator

Btruijens said:


> Just going for my daily walk...


Living in Florida I'm kind of oblivious to season changes. Are the leaves changing now there? Enjoy your Aviator.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

My new to me EHC Black, of which I do not have a picture of yet.

Thanks to Samanator for his excellent review a couple of years back, helped me make up my mind to pull the trigger.

In regards to Ball collaborating with another manufacturer on movements: (From Alysandir):


He also cryptically mentioned that Ball is involved in another effort - a collaboration effort with others and a well-known movement manufacturer - to produce limited runs of high quality "bespoke movements" (his exact words) for use in Ball's very best. He was unable to say anything else about it, but when I asked him if it was a similar arrangement to F Piguet producing movements for Vacheron, he said that was a fair analogy.

I hope it's something like a collaboration with Christopher Ward. I have one of their C9 5 Day Power Reserve watches with the SH21 movement. Sure would like to see that in an updated EHC Black, a Volcano, or maybe the hopefully upcoming Annual Calendar...


----------



## Collectionist

samanator said:


> Living in Florida I'm kind of oblivious to season changes. Are the leaves changing now there? Enjoy your Aviator.


You bet. Fall is in full swing. And this Aviator suits me best when it is colder and my wrist a bit slimmer.


----------



## Collectionist

samanator said:


> That almost looks like a TrainMaster dressed up on the black (is it Croc ?) strap.


It does indeed. It is a Quartz chrono though with a Caiman Croc, made in the USA. Great and comfy combo with the deployant Ball clasp.


----------



## kindwater

well its time u get new so that u b able to change..but for me is not bad .


----------



## cruise_bone

Fireman Racer DLC on a Nato strap.


----------



## Collectionist

My Aviator..


----------



## roberev




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## watchnbuy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## johannes

cool moon phase there!


----------



## TigerDore




----------



## Ard

I'm doing October with the same watch 24/7...............



It's my favorite watch;


----------



## gregoryb

Betterthere said:


> More of what I'm going to wear tomorrow. Was waiting on small redo on this drunkartstrap
> View attachment 9339986


I'm new to Ball, what model is this?

**Edit** Googled it.. Engineer II Green Berets.


----------



## Collectionist

Again.. it remains one of my favorite Balls. Very legible, even without the tritium kicking in at night.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Three time zones required all week.
dP


----------



## Hank_Scorpio

First post, and it's a fail. How do I rotate this picture?! It is fine and correctly oriented on my PC.

Oh well. Loving this timepiece!


----------



## Balldy

I turned it for you

Balldy


----------



## cuevobat

My Skylab II


----------



## johannes

my old EM2 chronometer LE...


----------



## timefleas

Balldy said:


> I turned it for you
> 
> Balldy
> 
> View attachment 9624802


At first, I thought, wow, Balldy's got another watch besides the Aviator (and one other, I think)--but now I see....


----------



## samanator

Hank_Scorpio said:


> View attachment 9624722
> 
> First post, and it's a fail. How do I rotate this picture?! It is fine and correctly oriented on my PC.
> 
> Oh well. Loving this timepiece!


That coffee is to nice to drink, oh and nice watch. Looks great on you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balldy

timefleas said:


> At first, I thought, wow, Balldy's got another watch besides the Aviator (and one other, I think)--but now I see....


Unfortunately no new watch for me :-(

Balldy

(My other is the Night Train DLC)


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## Hank_Scorpio

Balldy said:


> Unfortunately no new watch for me :-(
> 
> Balldy


Thanks for the help with the pic! It looks much better correctly oriented. Seem like I should have been able to figure that out.


----------



## Hank_Scorpio

samanator said:


> That coffee is to nice to drink, oh and nice watch. Looks great on you.


Thanks, Samantor. I really enjoy the content on this forum. It helped me decided to add a Ball to my collection.


----------



## Balldy

Hank_Scorpio said:


> Thanks for the help with the pic! It looks much better correctly oriented. Seem like I should have been able to figure that out.


Actually it was a bit tricky - doing a "save as", rotating the picture and uploading turned out just the same as your post which I thought was strange - I was wondering if the original image was taken that way and using "rotation" only affects the display on your PC and not the master code that would be uploaded to the forum?

Anyway, for reference to make it work I created a new picture using a screen grab tool so it was a fresh file with the correct orientation.

Glad to assist 

Balldy


----------



## TigerDore

You're a good man. I thought he was going spill his latte.



Balldy said:


> I turned it for you
> 
> Balldy
> 
> View attachment 9624802


----------



## cruise_bone

Just arrived this morning. My new Ball for BMW limited edition GMT.


----------



## cruise_bone

.


----------



## cruise_bone

LOVE!! I'm going to have to add this to the Collection soon.


H_J_R_ said:


>


----------



## Ard

Day fifteen for the Fireman Racer; on the 15th day of 24/7 wear it is running at +2 when viewed against Time . gov



I did spend quite some time tuning it back in February but it was worth it. The watch has stayed this tight in its running ever since. I am really pleased with it.



To suit my tastes it has a little of every kind of look that I like!

Ard


----------



## Ard

Plus one today, must have been the way I slept? Anyway this watch makes me wonder why I have the other 4......... I know why I have the Trainmaster moon phase, because it is simply the coolest watch I have ever worn.



I'm going to wear that for November but will be opening it and tuning it down a bit. It runs nearly 8 seconds fast on any given day and that is too much for my OCD watch wearing life. I've ordered a complete new set of screwdrivers because I found that it doesn't have a normal lug case back. I don't want to screw the case or screw heads up because I'm using cheap tools that are also old so I've bit on a set of high quality drivers.

Something else I bought that was relatively cheap was one of those cast aluminum case vises. Although not pro quality it is worlds better than the plastic and rubber one I've had for years. Once I get the moon phase running like the Fireman Racer I seriously won't know what to use, I do love that moon watch.

Anyway that's my contribution to the Ball threads today, I'm going fishing..............

Ard


----------



## Ard

Today: Sunday morning October 16 the Fireman Racer was spot on with Time dot Gov. That was at 10:00 AM, now it's 9:52 PM and it's 1 second slow?? I was inactive today and sat around a lot, that has to be what caused the loss, position and all that. Remember, I put this watch on back at September 31st and haven't reset the time since October 2nd. That's outstanding for one of these auto winding movements regardless of brand.

What a great watch!


----------



## Ard

Yep, same watch again today, this makes 19 days straight can you imagine that!



According to my feed from Time dot Gov. it is dead on time today. I cut wood all afternoon so it no doubt is wound up now. I know anyone reading this will think it's fiction but the watch above runs pretty much like a quartz, you gotta love that!

Ard.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## scififan

Just arrived today


----------



## roberev

I finally got back the model that I NEVER should have sold in the first place: 44mm Aviator (on Ball World Time Diver strap)



Rob


----------



## Knives and Lint

Man I'm loving this one


----------



## Voodoo13

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

34 days straight for me here.......................


----------



## JayVeeez

It's been a while since I rocked a Ball. New to me X-Lume today!


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## WhoIsI

@construction site


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Fireman Friday, have a good day chaps.


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ard

More of a good thing for me, the Super Moon was perfect on this thing


----------



## gossler




----------



## Neek




----------



## cruise_bone

Yes! I love it! I have mine on the leather strap and will post of picture of it soon.


gossler said:


>


----------



## mountain runner

Still enjoying the honeymoon phase.


----------



## Ard

That's another model I have never seen, very nice looking Ball.

I've apparently been lucky with my Trainmaster moon phase as it is running with no noticeable gain or loss now after six months use. I'm pretty happy with both watches regardless of who supplied the movements, they are good ones


----------



## John Price

Sorry, no photo handy but wearing my Fireman Racer with the silver dial on a blue Colareb Roma strap. This is such a lovely watch that bridges sporty and elegant (to me anyway).


----------



## Ard

I agree John, they are really sharp, I have the black dial and love it.

Although I like my Fireman Racer, I'll probably stick with this right through the holidays so here's a reminder of how pretty they are.







The pictures are old from back in early July but the watch looks exactly the same tonight


----------



## John Price

Ard, I LOVE that Moon Phase!


----------



## Ard

John Price said:


> Ard, I LOVE that Moon Phase!


HI John,

I've had two other moon phase watches and enjoyed both of those but over the years had sold them. One was an Enicar that I bought very low and then found out they were quite valuable and the other a Citizen. After I bought the Fireman Racer I was impressed with the quality of a Ball watch in reference to the cost of one and began looking at other models. Although the Trainmaster M.P. was not among the affordable offerings it was what I kept looking at and last spring I just went and bought one.

I was worried about a blue watch, I'd had a Casio diver style that was blue and moved it on quickly. I'd had a Steinhart with a green bezel and never warmed to that either. The color thing just hasn't worked for me, I even built a custom watch modeled on the Black Bay and never got used to the red bezel.................

But this blue, this blue is different. It isn't vivid unless you view it in direct sunlight. In low light conditions it can look dark navy or even black, the luminous quality is outstanding and since I'm in Alaska where we are down to 5 hours of light a day right now lume is a good thing. I have the bracelet for it also but thought it made too much bling and put the strap on after just a day or two of use. All in all I couldn't be happier with a fancy watch. Everything about it is satisfactory even the time keeping which has settled out nicely after 6 months of use, I only correct it once a week if that so it's a great watch by my method of accounting.

This was with bracelet when it arrived;





You never know, maybe you'll end up wearing one as often as I do 

Ard


----------



## Motokulompat

Hiding momentarily from scorching tropical island sun. :-d


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ddc1974

Ball Deepquest in the Galápagos Islands...just landing. .









Enviado desde mi SM-G928G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Motokulompat said:


> Hiding momentarily from scorching tropical island sun. :-d


Thanks for rubbing it in! It was raining ice on me today along with 20mph winds...:-d


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Motokulompat

mountain runner said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in! It was raining ice on me today along with 20mph winds...:-d


Oww....my bad. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Lots of wrist time lately


----------



## Neek




----------



## eric72

Same time and watch, different day and place.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

My new Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver II ...


----------



## mountain runner

Good-looking watch! Great pics.



harald-hans said:


> My new Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver II ...


----------



## harald-hans

mountain runner said:


> Good-looking watch! Great pics.


For some pic´s shot with the iPhone not really bad ... ;-)


----------



## Ard

This thread is filling up with some of the best looking watches anywhere on the forum!

Great stuff,

Ard


----------



## cruise_bone

DLC Fireman racer in Orange with a Nato strap.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## gossler

Still enjoying the honeymoon face


----------



## cruise_bone

I just received this baby today! 

My long anticipate Ball for BMW Limited Edition Chronograph!!

I liked it so much that I went onto Ebay and purchased the Ball for BMW Limited Edition GMT with the black dial. LOL.


----------



## eric72

Loving it









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bmf3000

Not sure if I can post a picture yet but here is my one Ball








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Good to see pictures still going up guys! Me? I've been wearing that darn Tag since last December or early January of this year. 

I did however get a genuine crocodile strap in deep blue for my Trainmaster Moon Phase. Soon as I start wearing again I'll post it up.

Ard


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Fireman day


----------



## Ard

Beautiful watch that one!


----------



## appview

My 
My Santa Fe


----------



## Knives and Lint

Good day friends


----------



## Ard

You'll all be glad to know that after wearing that Carrera ever since early January I have returned to the fold.


----------



## Grinny456

Newest addition to the family. Ball Marvelight with the center links brushed to match the rest of the bracelet. I had the black faced version but the polished links were too blingy. Loving this.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WhoIsI

Genesis on after market leather strap.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Posted pics of this one before but this is what I'm wearing today so..


----------



## GreatScott




----------



## Collectionist

TexasTee said:


>


Nice. This my variant...


----------



## Ard

What a great bunch of watches, almost an entire new page fill!

I'll be sticking to the moon phase for a while and won't post a picture unless I take a new one. The White Dial Marvelight right on top this page makes me want one!


----------



## Motokulompat

GB.... with aftermarket green nylon strap.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Ard

Here you go, I'm back on the Ball 



One more just because I can..........


----------



## Ard

Still the same, but a tiny sliver of black has begun to show.



I'd buy more watches but it already seems criminal to not wear watches like this every day.


----------



## timefleas

21st Century--a rare beauty.


----------



## nimbushopper

watches10002 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## highbob

The Fireman on a new BluShark James Bond NATO. It's a great strap, and the buckle is so much nicer than what you find on so many NATOs.


----------



## umarrajs

My favorite complication.............back on the wrist after a couple of weeks:


----------



## umarrajs

At the Marina:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Trekkie

Took it of after a long day, found a new display case at the pet store, who knew?
No room for goldfish but maybe later?!


----------



## BostonWatcher




----------



## hprifledude




----------



## eric72

At the airport.....waiting.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Favorite complication on GasGasBones Strap:


----------



## Ard

I haven't used my Fireman Racer since last year, it's been so long that it seems like getting a new watch!



I don't know why I do that............... I'll wear it for a while now, maybe all summer.


----------



## highbob

The first Ball watch I ever saw--and the first I managed to procure.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Marvelight. Brushed links makes all the difference!!!! I did not notice the bezel scratches until I saw the picture...

*


----------



## mountain runner

Nice! Those brushed center links look so much better. I brushed mine too, but I can't get the bracelet to fit well so I have mine on leather or canvas all the time.



Grinny456 said:


> *Marvelight. Brushed links makes all the difference!!!! I did not notice the bezel scratches until I saw the picture...
> 
> *
> View attachment 11558090
> View attachment 11558098


----------



## award135

Grinny456 said:


> *Marvelight. Brushed links makes all the difference!!!! I did not notice the bezel scratches until I saw the picture...
> 
> *
> View attachment 11558090
> View attachment 11558098


Nice watch. Very classy!!


----------



## Sixracer

Ball diver timing my dusk BBQ cooking...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Arctic









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

I'm still wearing the Fireman Racer black and probably will for some time.


----------



## eric72

HC Classic









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ChuckMiller




----------



## troyr1

ChuckMiller said:


>


This is a seriously good looking watch.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

A few days ago.









Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicdeng

man, the more i look at this thread, I am not sure if i should sell my Ball. I have the Pilot GMT. The resale value of these things are not great.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Grinny, what color is that dial? That photo makes it look awesome.


----------



## Karkarov

Had this guy on the wrist for the last two days, digging it very much.


----------



## troyr1

vicdeng said:


> man, the more i look at this thread, I am not sure if i should sell my Ball. I have the Pilot GMT. The resale value of these things are not great.


Keep it.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

vicdeng said:


> ...The resale value of these things are not great.


Is it still about 50% of MSRP?


----------



## highbob

Fireman back on bracelet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ard

Same old picture, and still wearing the same old watch.



Seeing that Trainmaster Moon Phase makes me want to change to my own but I'm going to stick with the Racer for another few weeks.


----------



## Karkarov

Ard said:


> Same old picture, and still wearing the same old watch.


You say that like you should feel bad. The black dial racer is an awesome watch, wear it in good health and happiness!


----------



## Ard

I really didn't mean it that way my friend, I guess I meant that since I don't use a smart phone I can't just snap a fresh photo and post it here. I have pictures in my photo bucket and just post the same ones when I want a picture.

Today I needed a change.



I've had that one since they were introduced in 1982 or 83 I forget when I actually purchased it but it was way back then. It still is working fine. The model is 240-DW5200 I think it's the Original G Shock but I could be wrong about that.



Back to the Trainmaster tomorrow I think.


----------



## Ard

Double Post, not my fault, it's been happening a lot lately.

Moderator can feel free to delete this.


----------



## Karkarov

Ard said:


> Double Post, not my fault, it's been happening a lot lately.
> 
> Moderator can feel free to delete this.


You aren't the only one with the issue, Pallet Spoon mentioned he has the same problems on the straps forum.


----------



## gossler

Enjoying the honeymoon face! It is truly a beautiful watch. I am glad I had the opportunity to buy it at an amazing deal!


----------



## gossler

An other shot in my ///Monster


----------



## Sixracer

Stormchaser DLC Glow today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

It is still on a black Hirsch Duke but I intend to put the bracelet on tomorrow. I've never used the bracelet so it's new, it'll be like getting a new watch when I make the switch. While I use the bracelet I'm ordering a new Hirsch but this time one of their genuine Alligator bands with the sport deployment clasp. I think that will make a better strap.

Here's the watch on the Duke.



I've had the watch for a year now and it'll be staying  I like it a lot.


----------



## Ard

I made the change; guess I was keeping the bracelet new in case I decided to sell the watch. I've worn it on the Hirsch since it was new and now it seems new again. I have one of those Cape Cod cloths I polish the case up with and with the bracelet on it is still spotless after a year of my wearing it fishing, wood cutting and dock building.............







The moon is just beginning to show a tiny sliver, tuning the moon phase is the hardest part of owning one I think.





So, I'm back on the Ball


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

New Bronze Star


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU with Luuuuuuuuuuume









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough..."


----------



## Voodoo13

Nighttrain ll









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

The dreaded Double post!!

Please delete


----------



## Ard

Sometimes I just don't have the Balls on 



That's a homemade diver, my only dive style watch the Stetts Talachulitna model with the official bartleet Salmon hook logo b-)


----------



## emonje




----------



## WhoIsI

@Raffles Jakarta









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## John Nelson

Had this one on earlier today but now off to work so needed to dress up a bit.


----------



## Ard

The picture is from last month but the moon is currently just beginning to wane so the phase is good but the date is incorrect



The time keeping is about as good as it's gonna get. The watch ran about 7-8 seconds fast daily ever since I got it and that bugged me. I know, 7 or 8 should satisfy but seriously a twenty three hundred dollar watch and you have to correct it every week? I have spent considerable time and effort tuning it and currently it is running +/- 2 depending on activity level; better


----------



## Kauf2947




----------



## Ard

Taken Today 6-13-17 at about ten of six AM 



Boss and I were fishing for salmon, we left home at 4 AM and stayed until 9 AM, we did not catch a fish...............

This is Boss, he is 12 years old and in good shape. He's been fishing with me now for 11 seasons, he has traveled over 10,000 river miles and seen a great deal of Alaska.



All those miles this is how we traveled.



He knows what we are doing and he enjoys fresh salmon in his dinner, he actually watches for fish to show on the surface and gets excited when they do. When you catch a fish he really gets into the act, follows the fight along the shore and is right there to examine the fish when landed.



He does his share of this also............



To say he has had a good life would be accurate, all he's ever known are boats, snowmachines and Bush planes carrying him to the cabin and long days and weeks of hanging out on rivers. To say I love my friend would also be accurate, we've faced down with Brown Bears and ran some crazy rivers together. His number one love is the tent camps, he loves to just stay right where we are.



He doesn't seem interested in watches which is a shame because I'd get him a nice one.


----------



## undervised

This strap is interesting


----------



## MarkieB

Ard said:


> Taken Today 6-13-17 at about ten of six AM
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem interested in watches which is a shame because I'd get him a nice one.


Who needs a nice watch when you look that cool?


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Sportsman


----------



## ross8425

Diver.


----------



## JohnGo

My Marvelight


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Out for some geese this morning


----------



## badleo

I got mine Engineer III King this weekend, and I changed to the plastic belt.

Video on my IG: 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BZWba_AljEU/


----------



## emonje




----------



## Ard

I have been quietly wearing my Fireman Racer black since August 2nd and spent most of the time since then out at the cabin / lodge working and hosting some fishermen. The watch ran as usual over the entire period with no great gain or loss of seconds. I can't say enough about that watch!









Today is September 29th and I just fetched the Trainmaster from its box and wound it up then set the date and moon phase. I'll probably wear it into November then change to a Carrera I like for winter.

Today









Picture is old but I have the bracelet on it now as in the photo. Still like the strap but after a year I knew I'd keep it so I put the stock bracelet on. I didn't use it for the first year because I wasn't sure I would adjust to a blur dial face.









That's over, I like it just fine


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

New strap for the Sportsman


----------



## Balldy




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Ard

I really like that watch Grinny! Has a bit of aqua terra buzz about it but more Ball than anything else.

I'm staying the course through the full moon with my Trainmaster.









That's an old photo but you get the idea I'm sure. I'm going to change to my Calibre 5 Carrera soon but my stay with the Trainmaster until next full moon


----------



## Grinny456

Ard said:


> I really like that watch Grinny! Has a bit of aqua terra buzz about it but more Ball than anything else.
> 
> I'm staying the course through the full moon with my Trainmaster.
> 
> View attachment 12561827
> 
> 
> That's an old photo but you get the idea I'm sure. I'm going to change to my Calibre 5 Carrera soon but my stay with the Trainmaster until next full moon


Old picture but awesome watch and it is a full moon.


----------



## Ard

Grinny456 said:


> Old picture but awesome watch and it is a full moon.


Yeah, I got lucky with that as far as timing goes. I don't use it too much during summer because it doesn't really get dark here. I wear either a Fireman Racer or my old Aquaracer quartz. Once we start getting dark at night the tritium in the Trainmaster is really a standout. You can see it right through my shirt sleeve, it's that bright. Pop it from under the sleeve and it just glows.


----------



## badleo

Very nice in the dark.


----------



## Ard

New pictures! Same watch though.......................

I went away to the cabin for a few days to pull my boat dock and finish getting ready for winter. Once the weather turns cold for real the waterlevels in the rivers drop so much that I can no longer access the creek that leads the 4 1/2 miles to get to the lake. Every year in October I finish any work needing done and pull the dock. Then Boss and I leave our happy place until things freeze and we can go back via snowmachine and freight sled.

No better time to take some pictures so.......

















Although it's just a crown and I've never mentioned it, the crown of the Trainmaster is rather nice I think.

















I can only wish they had given the movement a little more love since there is a display back on the watch.









As the moon wains I did take a shot in the dark, I'm sure my Nikon DSLR would do much better than a P&S like I used but I used what I had with.









The cabin? It's a spruce log building 24 X 24 interior with a second floor above and an 8 X 24 front porch. I am building a rear deck next summer that will eventually go under roof also. The place is located 75 miles off road so in mid October things are very quiet there.









My last sunset until winter......









And who is Boss? You can see him on the porch in the first photo but here's a better look.









That's where I go, that's where I wear a watch for whatever reason I'm not sure as time really doesn't matter there. it is handy to know when darkness will prevail this time of year if you leave the lake to go fishing on a nearby river, this time of year each day is 5 minutes and 40 seconds shorter than the one before. Driving a boat in the dark isn't a good thing here.

Ard


----------



## gossler

Just received this beauty!


----------



## MrDagon007

Today


----------



## Mil6161

Marvelight









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

Mil6161 said:


> Marvelight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I love blue dial


----------



## Ard

Of course I'll keep checking on what you are wearing and you'll all forgive me if I change to a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 for a while right?









I have both the bracelet and the crocodile strap for it and really enjoy it.


----------



## gossler

Ard said:


> Of course I'll keep checking on what you are wearing and you'll all forgive me if I change to a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 for a while right?
> 
> View attachment 12578657
> 
> 
> I have both the bracelet and the crocodile strap for it and really enjoy it.


As a Fan of the TH Carrera line, I think its perfectly fine.


----------



## surfuz

MrDagon007 said:


> Today


The blue dial looks really good.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

surfuz said:


> The blue dial looks really good.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Happy with the watch, though it is a bit less than hoped:
- ideally the markers at 12 would have been a different colour
- no small lume tube on the second hand
- especially, the 2nd timezone is not independent. The minutes alway are the same as the main minutes. Hence not useful for traveling to timezones which are 30 or 15 minutes off, important for me. A standard gmt would have been more useful for me.


----------



## surfuz

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks. Happy with the watch, though it is a bit less than hoped:
> - ideally the markers at 12 would have been a different colour
> - no small lume tube on the second hand
> - especially, the 2nd timezone is not independent. The minutes alway are the same as the main minutes. Hence not useful for traveling to timezones which are 30 or 15 minutes off, important for me. A standard gmt would have been more useful for me.


Mine is the black dial, agree with all points. Should have gotten the blue one.

But I do like the sword hands, very easy to tell the time.

This model is still not listed at Ball website. Am getting the impression this may be for online sales only and not meant for distribution by ADs, that's why not listed at the Ball site.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnjohn

I have had this watch a few weeks. Ball has been "green eggs and ham" for years. I wouldn't consider the brand and continued to acquire Rolex, Omegas and Breitlings. However, I went to a local jewelry store that has estate watches and is a Ball AD, and the salesman wore an Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate. It looked beautiful on the wrist. His enthusiasm for the Ball brand and the fact they had one in stock broke the spell and I am now a fan. Here is a picture. Sorry, I'm not a photographer...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Group shot!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

.


----------



## Ard

Pardon me but I can't see your Ball.......................


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ard said:


> Pardon me but I can't see your Ball.......................


Apologies...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Daso

Just back from full overhaul, wearing but anyone interested?
View attachment 12615591


----------



## gossler

Storm Chaser Pro, on a BALL & BMW strap


----------



## emonje




----------



## Ard

Guilty of driving around in a Chevy truck wearing that Carrera still, but hey, those are some great looking Balls being shown. That always sounds funny even though you know what I mean..............


----------



## gossler

LOL!


----------



## jfwund

Ball Fireman Racer on custom Etsy strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Had it for a week now but this is my first day where I had time to sit down and actually go through some photos I took. People can say what they want about the My Offer stuff, and I understand many prefer the blue, but I am impressed regardless and happy to have gotten this fantastic watch for a great price. More pics later hopefully!

Strap is a custom made, hand dyed, blue croc from Brusnitcyn.


----------



## Heljestrand

Karkarov said:


> ...."My Offer stuff"....
> 
> Strap is a custom made, hand dyed, blue croc from Brusnitcyn.


You killed it on "My Offer". Excellent snag!


----------



## Motokulompat

GB-EII with 21mm black Victorinox INOX rubber strap.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Maddog1970

My first ball just dropped.......sorry, couldn't help myself!

been a fan for a while and was in the market for a new pilot/aviator watch after cleaning out my previously owned Laco's, Steinharts, Hamiltons, etc....

love the legibility, great case, strap is pretty nice and the lume is amazing!















Dial depth is something as well!


----------



## ChuckMiller

That should be a bright little beast.


----------



## Maddog1970

ChuckMiller said:


> That should be a bright little beast.


Oh yes....comparo shot with the king of lume that is the Seiko MM300.

very scientific approach here......squeeze Seiko on over Ball (bad turn of phrase?), run to bathroom, light off, iPad camera on timer - tadah!


----------



## bakes1

Fireman Santa Fe


----------



## Maddog1970

Aviator


----------



## Maddog1970

Better lume shot


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Maddog1970

Still hogging my wrist....


----------



## paintingtiger

60 seconds II. Love this one!


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> 60 seconds II. Love this one!


Just saw this at a AD. Yes, it is very nice.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Voyager. For some reason, have not seen this at any AD yet. Not sure if this meant for preorder/online only.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Voyager. For some reason, have not seen this at any AD yet. Not sure if this meant for preorder/online only.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Wasn't sure about this design at first but it looks really nice on the wrist. I find most Ball watches are much better in person.


----------



## surfuz

Ball Voyager. Sometimes I use it as a desk clock.









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## thequietvnese

THIS!


----------



## paintingtiger

thequietvnese said:


> THIS!


Beautiful dial on that one


----------



## paintingtiger

My other Ball, Skindiver (first generation). Such a nicely designed, versatile piece. One of Ball's best IMO.


----------



## JunJeat

Hydrocarbon Aero GMT, my everyday wear. =D


----------



## Elkins45

This is my retirement watch. It arrived on October 30 and I retired on November 1.

It was one of the MyOffer auction watches. My first new Ball and I really like it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ballin' with the aviator today....

lume on this watch is unreal!


----------



## jcombs1

Nightbreaker


----------



## oso2276

This one







it is really comfortable to wear 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

60 seconds II. Man the white dial really pops and comes alive with a nice brightly colored shirt like this. Brings out the touch of red on the dial.


----------



## TAG Fan

paintingtiger said:


> 60 seconds II. Man the white dial really pops and comes alive with a nice brightly colored shirt like this. Brings out the touch of red on the dial.


Can you show me a pic of the back of the watch please?


----------



## paintingtiger

Can you show me a pic of the back of the watch please?[/QUOTE]
Here ya go


----------



## TAG Fan

Cheers mate!


----------



## paintingtiger

TAG Fan said:


> Cheers mate!


No problem


----------



## paintingtiger

Got the 60 seconds back on the honey brown strap. Seemed more Thanksgivingy. Lol. Haven't had it on this in a long time. Liking it. It's like a new watch!


----------



## Motokulompat

Morning ya'll. b-)


----------



## Ard

Motokulompat said:


> Morning ya'll. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12681407


That is sharp!


----------



## Karkarov

Picture not taken today, but it was on the wrist today. Quickly becoming one of my favorites, this is just a cool dress watch by any standard.


----------



## evancamp13

Got my baby back from service this week. I found a local watchmaker who does some great work and turned it around in about a week!



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

At the beach in Cancun Mexico


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Karkarov said:


> Picture not taken today, but it was on the wrist today. Quickly becoming one of my favorites, this is just a cool dress watch by any standard.


Truly beautiful...

I have the NEDU for everyday wear... but my very next purchase will be the Moon Phase like yours... so that I can wear it every work day with my suit...

Damn good  









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Pete26

This one for me.


----------



## xherion

Very nice!

I am ordering the blue one from AD, with bracelet.



Karkarov said:


> Picture not taken today, but it was on the wrist today. Quickly becoming one of my favorites, this is just a cool dress watch by any standard.


----------



## paintingtiger

60 seconds with sushi


----------



## surfuz

Karkarov said:


> Picture not taken today, but it was on the wrist today. Quickly becoming one of my favorites, this is just a cool dress watch by any standard.


Really nice, strap included!

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Skindiver


----------



## xherion

Finally got my trainmaster moonphase with blue dial


----------



## andya271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Finally got my trainmaster moonphase with blue dial


It is nice. But I think look better with leather.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## daiKel

I never thought about swapping my ball watch on leather strap. seeing all these great pictures make me want to try one on now!


----------



## paintingtiger

Beautiful colors


----------



## gossler

I Took the afternoon off for some landscape photography...


----------



## Darth-gamer

It's snowing out today. So this is my snowBall.


----------



## Pete26

This one today, was going to sell it but wisdom prevailed.


----------



## Karkarov

So after arriving DOA, and a 4 month repair wait, overall somewhere between 9-10 months waiting for this watch.... (when did Ball get Aduemar's level wait times on a watch?) my Engineer Master 2 voyager finally arrived in working order. I will get decent picks later, but I was so happy to finally have it on the strap I ordered for it I just wanted to get something out there. So enjoy this cell phone pic :/


----------



## paintingtiger

Karkarov said:


> So after arriving DOA, and a 4 month repair wait, overall somewhere between 9-10 months waiting for this watch.... (when did Ball get Aduemar's level wait times on a watch?) my Engineer Master 2 voyager finally arrived in working order. I will get decent picks later, but I was so happy to finally have it on the strap I ordered for it I just wanted to get something out there. So enjoy this cell phone pic :/


Appears to have been worth the wait. Looks great on that strap.


----------



## evancamp13

Looks like we're getting a white Christmas in Chicago land!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Karkarov said:


> So after arriving DOA, and a 4 month repair wait, overall somewhere between 9-10 months waiting for this watch.... (when did Ball get Aduemar's level wait times on a watch?) my Engineer Master 2 voyager finally arrived in working order. I will get decent picks later, but I was so happy to finally have it on the strap I ordered for it I just wanted to get something out there. So enjoy this cell phone pic :/


Did they compensate u anything for the long wait ? A voucher for the next preorder perhaps ? 

I got mine regulated recently. Got it back just a few days ago.

Merry Christmas!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> Did they compensate u anything for the long wait ? A voucher for the next preorder perhaps ?
> 
> I got mine regulated recently. Got it back just a few days ago.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Well, when it got back to Florida they made sure to call me to let me know. Then at my request they sent it 2 day UPS instead of normal 7 day UPS land mail. Also my warranty was basically bumped to start when I got it back from repair, not from when it was initially sent.

Other than that, nope. The repair was obviously at no cost though, and all the Ball USA employees I worked with were great people and friendly. So I can handle it.

Merry Christmas to you as well good sir!


----------



## paintingtiger

Decided to put the 60 Seconds back on the bracelet for a change. Nice change but not sure how long I will keep it like this. Really does sport it up a bit though.


----------



## gossler

BALL Stormchaser Pro on a BALL BMW tan strap. I do love this combo.


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> Decided to put the 60 Seconds back on the bracelet for a change. Nice change but not sure how long I will keep it like this. Really does sport it up a bit though.
> View attachment 12821595
> 
> View attachment 12821597


Nice, but think it looks better with leather or alligator 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## caesarmascetti

new to Ball but already have three this is the Deepquest today


----------



## Maddog1970

Aviator today....


----------



## Heljestrand

My first Ball Watch arrived this morning from Alaska (Ard sold me this gem!) A Fireman Racer Black dial on factory bracelet. Love it! Thanks to Ard I have admired this watch from a distance for a long time.


----------



## evancamp13

Out to lunch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Heljestrand said:


> My first Ball Watch arrived this morning from Alaska (Ard sold me this gem!) A Fireman Racer Black dial on factory bracelet. Love it! Thanks to Ard I have admired this watch from a distance for a long time.


Fantastic!

Even though I've parted with my Balls............ I'll mind this thread and probably see another that I will have to get. The Fireman was a really solid runner and gave years of quality service and I'm pretty sure you'll get years more from it.


----------



## xherion

Congrats Heljestrand!!



Heljestrand said:


> My first Ball Watch arrived this morning from Alaska (Ard sold me this gem!) A Fireman Racer Black dial on factory bracelet. Love it! Thanks to Ard I have admired this watch from a distance for a long time.


----------



## xherion

Wow so you sold both Moonphase and Fireman, left only the Tags now?



Ard said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Even though I've parted with my Balls............ I'll mind this thread and probably see another that I will have to get. The Fireman was a really solid runner and gave years of quality service and I'm pretty sure you'll get years more from it.


----------



## Heljestrand

xherion said:


> Congrats Heljestrand!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Ball Watch arrived this morning from Alaska (Ard sold me this gem!) A Fireman Racer Black dial on factory bracelet. Love it! Thanks to Ard I have admired this watch from a distance for a long time.
Click to expand...

Thanks very much!


----------



## Heljestrand

The tritium is a very nice surprise for an otherwise conservative sports watch.


----------



## caesarmascetti

red label white dial, really an elegant watch and excellent value, wears so well:


----------



## w4tchnut

Storm Chaser Pro on a custom canvas RedRockStraps

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

caesarmascetti said:


> red label white dial, really an elegant watch and excellent value, wears so well:


That is gorgeous... Nice for a suit wearer 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## paintingtiger

w4tchnut said:


> Storm Chaser Pro on a custom canvas RedRockStraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that looks awesome on that strap!


----------



## caesarmascetti

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> That is gorgeous... Nice for a suit wearer
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


exactly my work/business watch and got it for $1,150 brand new at ShopWornWatches


----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight Grey


----------



## timefleas

First Generation "Trainmaster 60 Seconds".


----------



## MarkieB

Engineer on Jubilee


----------



## Grinny456

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> That is gorgeous... Nice for a suit wearer
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


Great for casual as well.


----------



## JohnGo

On the original band:







On a grey/blue leather strap:


----------



## xherion

very nice on the leather strap


----------



## Heljestrand

Fireman Racer Black dial


----------



## Heljestrand

Marathon Rubber lends itself to a Ball sport watch. Comfortable and a great value proposition vs pricey Ball factory rubber straps.


----------



## Karriope

h3 illumination is truly incredible in person.









I'm finding the strap is just barely usable with my tiny wrists however...


----------



## eric72

DeepQuest.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heartlandblaster

How bout a NEDU? Been a great daily driver for me the last 4 years!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Got the 60 Seconds back on leather(how it probably should be).


----------



## Heartlandblaster

paintingtiger said:


> View attachment 12903937
> 
> Got the 60 Seconds back on leather(how it probably should be).


Love my 60 Seconds II. Got it in Nassau a few years ago for a nice price and they threw in a Ball leather strap to go with the bracelet. I wear them both regularly.


----------



## paintingtiger

Heartlandblaster said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12903937&stc=1&d=1518844385"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Got the 60 Seconds back on leather(how it probably should be).
> 
> 
> 
> Love my 60 Seconds II. Got it in Nassau a few years ago for a nice price and they threw in a Ball leather strap to go with the bracelet. I wear them both regularly.
Click to expand...

Got mine in Nassau too! (Since that's where I live)


----------



## 5959HH

PAM 111 not a Ball but bought it from the Ball forum's official sponsor, Topper Fine Jewelers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Limited Edition Arctic on rubber.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Fireman Racer black dial


----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

My (increasingly) favorite watch:


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

My absolute favourite...️

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Motokulompat

GB with green rubber strap (victorinox inox)


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Just in on the UPS truck!


----------



## Sean76

My brand new Aero GMT II







*Save**Save*​


----------



## MarkieB

My trusty Engineer on a camo canvas Zulu


----------



## eric72

Still...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

My one and only









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean76

Ball Aero GMT II on Ball NATO


----------



## Michael 808

Just received this and love it, not usually a nato fan but this watch looks super on one...


----------



## paintingtiger

60 Seconds II


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Meisterstück...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## troyr1

I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Early generation Diver Worldtime, on recently acquired CW nylon strap.
Just noticed it's showing 30th of February.


----------



## Ard

xherion said:


> Wow so you sold both Moonphase and Fireman, left only the Tags now?


Correct, for now...... although there are many really great watches posted here to look at I am off the watch buying wagon for now. I thoroughly enjoyed both Ball watches but have been a Tag fanboy since 1998 and that's hard to shake. I wore my Link and an Aquaracer long before I'd ever heard of the Ball brand. Then when the new generation Carrera cal 5 and Aquaracer cal. 5 were introduced I began wanting them. I finally acquired both and am happy with them.

I'll keep watching this thread to see all the new watches though.

Ard


----------



## gossler

Ard said:


> Correct, for now...... although there are many really great watches posted here to look at I am off the watch buying wagon for now. I thoroughly enjoyed both Ball watches but have been a Tag fanboy since 1998 and that's hard to shake. I wore my Link and an Aquaracer long before I'd ever heard of the Ball brand. Then when the new generation Carrera cal 5 and Aquaracer cal. 5 were introduced I began wanting them. I finally acquired both and am happy with them.
> 
> I'll keep watching this thread to see all the new watches though.
> 
> Ard


I too consider my self a Tag Heuer fan boy. The TH Professional was my first real watch, it was given to me over 19 years ago. And my first good watch I bought on my own, was the TH Carrera CV2010 chronograph.

Still thou, I do love my Ball watches. And I find Im eager to where any one of them more often than my Tags.


----------



## eric72

troyr1 said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


We are saying hello 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Gen 1 Skindiver the past few days for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

Sixracer said:


> Gen 1 Skindiver the past few days for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philly369

NECC on a snow day


----------



## Oarngepeel

Fireman Racer DLC today.
My everyday work watch.


----------



## Oarngepeel

Today My Engineer III Endurance.
Same place, different day.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eric72

Deepquest at night









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

60 Seconds


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gossler




----------



## paintingtiger

gossler said:


>


Freaking beautiful!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rocky555




----------



## gossler

Finally I managed to take a sharp photo... Watch the background!









I am happy I have gotten thumbs up, and positive remarks from some forum members. I thought it was an unpopular model.

To me its gorgeous, and the only automatic worldtimer with both day and date, also Superb lume and a Chronometer. The cherry on top of it all, one of the least expensive worldtimers of all!!


----------



## eric72

Arctic









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103

Ball is on my wish list but don't know much about the quality of this watch

Could some of the owners suggest an every day office ball watch

Thank you


----------



## Phoenix103

gossler said:


>


That's exactly what I am looking for, what's the model? Wonder how it looks with leather strap


----------



## paintingtiger

Phoenix103 said:


> gossler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I am looking for, what's the model? Wonder how it looks with leather strap
Click to expand...

It would look really sharp on a leather strap no doubt.


----------



## Phoenix103

gossler said:


> Finally I managed to take a sharp photo... Watch the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy I have gotten thumbs up, and positive remarks from some forum members. I thought it was an unpopular model.
> 
> To me its gorgeous, and the only automatic worldtimer with both day and date, also Superb lume and a Chronometer. The cherry on top of it all, one of the least expensive worldtimers of all!!


That's another nice watch, ball is getting to be at the top of my list... which model?


----------



## gossler

Phoenix103 said:


> That's exactly what I am looking for, what's the model? Wonder how it looks with leather strap


BALL Trainmaster Worldtimer







aftermarket leather strap


----------



## Vette45

Finally received my first Ball! So wearing my Engineer Master II Aviator


----------



## WhoIsI

On wheel.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Vette45 said:


> Finally received my first Ball! So wearing my Engineer Master II Aviator


Nice watch. I had never seen that model before. Congrats on your first Ball...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## verreauxi

This arrived a few days ago. I am very impressed. It will be my new field/hiking/camping watch. I love it!


----------



## Vette45

verreauxi said:


> This arrived a few days ago. I am very impressed. It will be my new field/hiking/camping watch. I love it


That is a very nice watch! I like the details of it.


----------



## Heartlandblaster

Marvelight Sunday!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Heartlandblaster said:


> Marvelight Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 13006097
> 
> View attachment 13006099
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!


----------



## toddvb71

My newest. EMII Diver GMT.


----------



## Vette45

toddvb71 said:


> My newest. EMII Diver GMT.


Very nice! I love the black and yellow


----------



## Mcb2007




----------



## gossler

Today I gave my Ball watches a break
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 36 Flyback


----------



## Heartlandblaster

My Ball NEDU has been a rock solid daily wearer for over 4 years. Excellent fit, finish, and quality. My new Datejust 2 is getting increased wrist time though. Humble pieces, but mine!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

Fireman racer I just got!


----------



## Heartlandblaster

Fine looking Tag!



gossler said:


> Today I gave my Ball watches a break
> TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 36 Flyback


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Karriope




----------



## PetrosD

Fireman Victory


----------



## eric72

Airborne.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

My new baby


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## evancamp13

Been too long since I've given this beauty any wrist time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

Phoenix103 said:


> Ball is on my wish list but don't know much about the quality of this watch
> 
> Could some of the owners suggest an every day office ball watch
> 
> Thank you


If you happen to find this post I'll offer my opinion. Having owned watches made by 14 different watch brand manufacturers I can say that Ball watches have been among the top tier in quality of appearance, finish and time keeping. They are not so low cost as to be considered 'affordable low end' watches but are not cost prohibitive. I have owned 2 and may one day I may surprise everyone with a post.


----------



## paintingtiger

60 Seconds II on the honey brown leather


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trinityten

Changed the black leather strap to brown... love the contrast.


----------



## surfuz

Airborne II









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## eric72

HC Classic III









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Motokulompat

Man at work...


----------



## wickets

Motokulompat said:


> Man at work...


which model is that youre wearing? thanks


----------



## Heartlandblaster

Gave the NEDU a rest today. Good things are on the horizon. Pigs are flying!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motokulompat

wickets said:


> which model is that youre wearing? thanks


EII Green Berets.


----------



## eric72

Nedu arrived today. See comparison to the kontiki. What a (lovely) beast!









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

This thing has made its way around for a few days, but it's finally home!! Love this piece! Engineer Master II Aviator









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

Still this beauty today. I had the pilot watch itch and this has scratched it for sure









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

evancamp13 said:


> Still this beauty today. I had the pilot watch itch and this has scratched it for sure


It is such a nice watch! Enjoy it buddy glad you were able to get it


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## lxnastynotch93

Rocking the Nightbreaker


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heartlandblaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm

Ball Ceramic XV is my favorite Ball watch I wear it quite regularly one of the few watches i have ever had a comment on? I got the what is that around the crown for?. Protection of course lol. Great watches and excellent quality build! Good value on the used market for the money too. Why they drop so much i just don't get however,guess that's OK when buying pre owned?


----------



## paintingtiger

60 seconds II


----------



## uniontex777

Fireman racer classic


----------



## sarmajor

EHC Black.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Hi all, been a while since I posted. Managed to purchase 2 Balls (adding Balls to my manliness!) which I consider grail level.

First up is Ball Deepquest. I think for the price point, it is unmatched. Titanium monoblock, chronometer, 3000m WR, tritium hands, details (i really love the second hand!).









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> 60 seconds II
> View attachment 13075437


One of my favorite.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## paintingtiger

uniontex777 said:


> Fireman racer classic
> View attachment 13076221


Nice watch


----------



## eric72

My summer watch.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

BALL & BMW Power Reserve Chronometer on the Legendary BMW S54B32 M Engine


----------



## Jo-b

My EHC Ceramic XV on leather NATO


----------



## Karkarov

Wearing this fellow today.

I know... it isn't a wrist shot


----------



## Sixracer

Storm Chaser DLC Glow today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Not a BALL, but its an all time favorite.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eric72

Blue Dial Devgru. As usual very comfortable on my wrist!









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

eric72 said:


> Blue Dial Devgru. As usual very comfortable on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


It look nicer on the flesh than the computer generated images I have seen!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> It look nicer on the flesh than the computer generated images I have seen!


My thoughts exactly. Glad to see it came out to be a pretty decent model that doesn't look too bulky.


----------



## Burningstorm

Eng king III ..... very nice watch!


----------



## paintingtiger

Trainmaster 60 Seconds II looking stunning back on bracelet imo


----------



## Aydrian

Out for old school coffee with my grail purchase.

Swopping the bracelet out for the rubber strap really makes it comfortable on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## siLence79

On this 'mystery' chronograph, hmm









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

siLence79 said:


> On this 'mystery' chronograph, hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


I seen this! But I can't more information of it online! Can anyone help?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

Still a Ball fan


----------



## Blackmoreavenue

HI GUYS LET ME INTRODUCE THE NEW URBAN SLOGAN FOR THIS BAD A$$ PIECES.. "BALLING MY BALL"


----------



## traczu

My new Ball


----------



## Ard

gossler said:


> Not a BALL, but its an all time favorite.


You must know I have no problem seeing a Monaco, I really like the watch!

Sadly I have no Ball watches currently, when the thread was launched I had 2 but moved them on. They were great watches and I'm sure I'll one day buy another. Currently I'm wearing my black ceramic Aquaracer Cal 5 which is proving to be a good watch for me.

So many beautiful watches on this thread!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Aydrian

Recently I am into the hydrocarbon craze. Apparently able to source for good second hand deals. Sharing one of my recent purchase with a 22mm Hirsch Performance strap squeezed into a 21mm lug width.

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Black.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo

This....


----------



## Tonystix

jametoo said:


> This....


 That's a cool looking watch.What model is it?


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## eric72

Devgru









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

BALL & BMW, I love my now 15 year old 330ci


----------



## eric72

Today...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Storm Chaser Pro










Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Pioneer chrono. Picture is from Wednesday when I started wearing it!









Doc Savage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## surfuz

Didn't get the Challenger yet. Wore this instead.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## francorx

Just arrived today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorBG1

gossler said:


> BALL & BMW, I love my now 15 year old 330ci


Oh these are very beautiful and stylish, you have good taste!)


----------



## TaylorBG1

gossler said:


> BALL & BMW, I love my now 15 year old 330ci


Oh these are very beautiful and stylish, you have good taste!)


----------



## Trinityten

Fireman NECC Black/Blue Titanium Carbide Coating


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Driving with the NECC today (but parked in the Wendy's drive thru when I took this picture)









Doc Savage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## siLence79

This for today, HAGWE guys









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13206633


One of the most manly Ball watch. Nice.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

siLence79 said:


> This for today, HAGWE guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


I love the tan markers.... Hoping Ball will make one for hydrocarbon with DLC.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

So happy to find a compatible 21mm strap for my Hydrocarbon Black.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

A little out of focus, but then so am I today!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eric72

Nedu









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KoenVw

Marvelight...


----------



## Level.5x

The formidable Fireman Racer...


----------



## KoenVw




----------



## KoenVw

Belgium FootBall storm chaser...


----------



## BundyBear

I was bored at work today so I thought I would take a short rest, do some photo arrangements and take an artistic photo of my watch. Hope you like it.


----------



## navjing0614

After 8 days on the wrist it's 4 sec fast, making it .5 spd. 
My most accurate watch so far.
My GADA for now...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## BundyBear

Can't help it. Love the lume! This was taken last night in my car against the mood lighting of the centre console.


----------



## KoenVw




----------



## RMUSE

This is my Ball Power Reserve


----------



## Rocky555

My favourite Ball so far


----------



## surfuz

Today happens to be non-Ball day for me.

Victorinox Airboss Mach 9, my biggest watch at 45mm.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## umarrajs

Still my favorite Ball and runs like a champ after 20 months:


----------



## FloridaTime

I got my first Ball today, a Fireman Enterprise! I’m loving its styling with the white dial. Big thanks to Bere Jewlers in Pensacola for the awesome pricing and service!


----------



## paintingtiger

FloridaTime said:


> I got my first Ball today, a Fireman Enterprise! I'm loving its styling with the white dial. Big thanks to Bere Jewlers in Pensacola for the awesome pricing and service!


Looks stellar! Congrats!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Great watch! I love my Enterprise. 

Doc Savage


----------



## PetrosD

FloridaTime said:


> I got my first Ball today, a Fireman Enterprise! I'm loving its styling with the white dial. Big thanks to Bere Jewlers in Pensacola for the awesome pricing and service!


That looks great, congratulations! Would you mind sharing a picture of the NATO strap that comes with it, particularly of the buckle on the strap?


----------



## KoenVw

Lost time with a walk in the park...


----------



## Trinityten

***** NEWS FLASH***** *
[/SIZE]
ATTENTION BALL OWNERS who have DIVER watch. Time to show others the Ball Divers collection !

Click here to post your divers watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f293/ba...h-4678049.html


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## KoenVw

No storm today in Belgium, only sun...

Ball Storm chaser pro on the wrist!

The cat you see is dead, no money for catfood, all the money needed for watches. 😎


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## navjing0614

Legend iii.













Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## motesamj

Oh how I love this watch. Retro, beautiful, elegant. Reminds me of my grandfathers when I was a kid growing up


----------



## Tom2003

No one with Trainmaster standard time to share pictures? Im looking for that watch!


----------



## Aydrian

On a Hydrocarbon quest recently. So happy to find fitting 21mm for the watch and the Ball buckle.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Trainmaster today:


----------



## Alan From New York




----------



## Alan From New York

GreatLakesWatch said:


> New Bronze Star


Correction: You mean the "Bronze Star." Ball also offers the "Bronze," which looks notably different.


----------



## navjing0614

Have nice day everyone.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Pioneer chronometer









Doc Savage


----------



## gossler

Ball & BMW power reserve LE


----------



## gossler

Macro Shot.


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> Macro Shot.


Texture looks good.

Somehow second pic makes me think of lego 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## cspayne

Time to switch back to BALL! 
Been wearing my New Bulova Precisionist almost daily since it arrived in early June. I usually wear modern mechanicals or antique pocket watch's, but they're something hypnotic about the Precisionist second hand, especially considering it's a quartz movement and the performance/price ratio.


----------



## paintingtiger

Trainmaster 60 Seconds II for tonight


----------



## RMUSE

I only have a few Ball watches, but I might have to sell one to purchase that one. It is simply great!


----------



## RMUSE

I only have a few Ball watches, but this is my second favorite. Favorite is in the shop having a hand replaced.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Deepquest with a mug I got recently.









Doc Savage


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU vs BFG 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## KoenVw

The new Engineer Ii Navigator offcorse 😎

Bbq today!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Enterprise on leather is my Sunday standard.









Doc Savage


----------



## externational

Aydrian said:


> On a Hydrocarbon quest recently. So happy to find fitting 21mm for the watch and the Ball buckle.


Where did you get the one on the right? It looks great


----------



## PetrosD

Fireman Enterprise early morning lume shot on a darkened hotel room. Been wearing this daily since Thursday. No other lume will be as bright as tritium at 6am.


----------



## BundyBear

Quick lunch meeting today at G'rilled, a funky burger joint in Australia. Watch too beautiful to eat but lunch was enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Aydrian

externational said:


> Where did you get the one on the right? It looks great


Hi, from https://www.watch-band-center.com. Search for "21mm Caoutchouc"

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan From New York

No burger is that beautiful, but I sympathize. ;-)


----------



## PilotRuss

Engineer M Challenger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Alan From New York said:


> No burger is that beautiful, but I sympathize. ;-)


LOL. Very well said Alan. The Ball Watch was there to increase the attractiveness of the burger. Much like the need to go to a charity ball with a beautiful woman by our side.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Level.5x

Ball Fireman Racer on a Catalyst Leatherworks original strap made from fine Epsom Calfskin!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Hydrocarbon Black









Doc Savage


----------



## KoenVw

Arromanches Normandie museum


----------



## wickets

Level.5x said:


> Ball Fireman Racer on a Catalyst Leatherworks original strap made from fine Epsom Calfskin]


Strap looks fantasticIs the fireman 18mm? Thanks


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Level.5x

wickets said:


> Strap looks fantasticIs the fireman 18mm? Thanks


Thanks! Its 20mm.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Legend iii









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

Stormchaser DLC Glow


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Nightshift 
NEDU









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Entropy89

Engineer Pioneer II


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Entropy89 said:


> Engineer Pioneer II


Engineer II Pioneer 

Great watch!









Doc Savage


----------



## wickets

That engineer is very nice.... Has anyone here ever nato'd one of them?


----------



## King_Neptune

Red Label Chronometer 43mm


----------



## Elkins45

Night Train II DLC on a Eulit perlon strap. This is my "going to the movies" watch that I also frequently wear to sleep. That's why I was still wearing it this morning. It's a lume monster!


----------



## jideta

first but not last:


----------



## jideta

double


----------



## gossler

Trainmaster Worldtimer on a NATO strap... I really like this combo


----------



## wickets

jideta said:


> first but not last:


That looks really, really nice


----------



## jideta

wickets said:


> That looks really, really nice


thanks!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Hydrocarbon Black









Doc Savage


----------



## PetrosD

The Fireman Enterprise has been my daily wearer lately.


----------



## KoenVw

My Stormchaser pro...

Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.









- - - Updated - - -

My Stormchaser pro...

Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.


----------



## Alan From New York

KoenVw said:


> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009
> [/QUOJust a suggestion, you should only sell a watch if you don't like it any more. If you still like it, it will be more of a pain to replace.


----------



## Alan From New York

Wearing this newly arrived Navigator, but the UPS man is delivering something today from Ball.


----------



## gossler

KoenVw said:


> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009


Out of all in my collection I think my storm chaser pro is the one I use the most.

I really like the watch with a tan strap


----------



## dannyking

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Hydrocarbon Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


Nice watch. The trident looks savage !!

- - - Updated - - -



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Hydrocarbon Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


Nice watch. The trident looks savage !!


----------



## BundyBear

One for the missus.


----------



## KoenVw

gossler said:


> KoenVw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My Stormchaser pro...
> 
> Think selling it, have it 10 months, only wear it 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13379009
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all in my collection I think my storm chaser pro is the one I use the most.
> 
> I really like the watch with a tan strap
Click to expand...

Nice with a strap!


----------



## KoenVw

The Navigator @ Mosel area in Germany... nice wine area! 

Realy like this watch model!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Watch 
Engineer Hydrocarbon 
NEDU... Navy Experimental Diving Unit 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## BundyBear

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Ball Watch
> Engineer Hydrocarbon
> NEDU... Navy Experimental Diving Unit
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


Nice. Save to say that the diver wasn't wearing a Ball Watch. I couldn't see the lume. ;-)


----------



## umarrajs

The more I wear this, the more I like it.
Relatively 'affordable' chronometer rated World timer: 41mm dial and a lume that never runs out!















- - - Updated - - -

The more I wear this, the more I like it.
Relatively 'affordable' chronometer rated World timer: 41mm dial and a lume that never runs out!


----------



## KoenVw

Racer...


----------



## FloridaTime

Wore my Ball out on a leather strap tonight!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

FloridaTime said:


> Wore my Ball out on a leather strap tonight!


I love my Enterprise on a black leather croc:










Doc Savage


----------



## gossler

I love this model!


----------



## peterbee

Finally got around to putting the King on a rubber strap. I haven't been able to wear it for weeks due to the heat here in So Cal, I didn't want to ruin the leather.

Got sick of not wearing it!!


----------



## lanjim

After MUCH debate and months of research, I walked into a dealer to purchase a Spacemaster and walked out with this today. Loving it so far and waiting for the sun to go down!


----------



## paintingtiger

lanjim said:


> After MUCH debate and months of research, I walked into a dealer to purchase a Spacemaster and walked out with this today. Loving it so far and waiting for the sun to go down!


That's a good one!


----------



## Ard

jideta said:


> first but not last:


Nicest looking watch I've seen in a while!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wickets

Ard said:


> Nicest looking watch I've seen in a while!


Agree!


----------



## Jo-b

Sharing with you my Ball Ceramic XV on a Hirsch Rubber strap.


----------



## gossler

10 years with me.


----------



## paintingtiger

Trainmasters 60 Seconds II from last night


----------



## Sfordt




----------



## BundyBear

Still very happy with this. Love the lume at night.


----------



## siLence79

Not really a fan of silver dial diver but somehow, this sings to me and the rest is history








Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Newest addition.


----------



## bovi

paintingtiger said:


> Trainmasters 60 Seconds II from last night
> View attachment 13440377


Legit my favorite version!


----------



## jimmyatlas123




----------



## PilotRuss

Engineer Master II Pilot GMT. Just received it today from u/Fungo45 here on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight grey on grey shark...


----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight grey on grey shark...

View attachment 13480853


View attachment 13480855


View attachment 13480857


----------



## PetrosD

Snapped this pic yesterday but didn't get a chance to post it here. I finally got my Ball Engineer III Endurance limited edition back from Ball after a warranty repair (the crown came out when pulled out to set the time).

This has been on the wrist since I got it back on Saturday and will be on the wrist for a while. I thought I'd show the wonderful case back as well.


----------



## paintingtiger

PetrosD said:


> Snapped this pic yesterday but didn't get a chance to post it here. I finally got my Ball Engineer III Endurance limited edition back from Ball after a warranty repair (the crown came out when pulled out to set the time).
> 
> This has been on the wrist since I got it back on Saturday and will be on the wrist for a while. I thought I'd show the wonderful case back as well.


Fantastic looking watch. And that case back is one of the nicest I've seen from Ball.


----------



## wickets

PetrosD said:


> Snapped this pic yesterday but didn't get a chance to post it here. I finally got my Ball Engineer III Endurance limited edition


Great looking watch.. You must be super excited to be reunited with it


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## paintingtiger

Wearing my 60 Seconds II earlier today. Just pops on the honey brown leather.


----------



## Phase1

Liking the tritium


----------



## PetrosD

wickets said:


> Great looking watch.. You must be super excited to be reunited with it


I am. I never really got to enjoy the honeymoon phase because the crown pulled out completely early on. It's almost like having a new watch and the honeymoon phase has started all over again. It's been my daily wearer since I got it back.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PetrosD

Happy hour with the Fireman Enterprise.


----------



## paintingtiger

PetrosD said:


> Happy hour with the Fireman Enterprise.


Looks sharp!


----------



## emonje




----------



## mannal

This one..


----------



## robi1138

Brand new Diver Worldtime


----------



## PetrosD

I posted this pic the other day of my Engineer III Endurance in a different thread but thought I would repost here. This was taken in the evening at an outdoor bar where there was some ambient light but the lume still really pops. One of the best tritium lume shots I've managed to take.


----------



## Wash1

Wearing this today. She's guarding it before I put it on (yeah, right!)!


----------



## paintingtiger

60 Seconds II on the bracelet


----------



## Elkins45

I'm wearing my brand-new Engineer III Starlight that just arrived this morning.


----------



## Heartlandblaster

NEDU today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astro_train




----------



## LJ67

Ball Fireman Racer DLC


----------



## Astro_train

wow 10 years and looking great! Love the look on the Nato.


----------



## emonje




----------



## mannal




----------



## Heljestrand

BALL Engineer M Challenger 43MM acquired today.


----------



## Neeko

I have been wanting this model for quite some time and finally acquired it, wahoo!


----------



## Neeko

Sorry, accidently did a double post. Moderator please delete, thanks.


----------



## Level.5x

Ball Fireman Racer on some epsom calf strap!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm

XV ceramic today. Its been a while since I wore it. Forgot how much I liked it!!


----------



## Heljestrand

Typical Honeymoon period.


----------



## jkingrph

Actually wearing a Glycine Airman DC4 today, but the post office tracking states my Engineer Starlight is out for delivery so that will probably change.


----------



## Squirrelly

Ball Fireman Storm Chaser auto chrono today - Very recent acquisition - _*I love it! *_- A variation on the "Panda" theme


----------



## wickets




----------



## Grinny456

Tried a Peter watch.acc Alligator strap and I think it actually works!!!


----------



## Heljestrand

Grinny456 said:


> Tried a Peter watch.acc Alligator strap and I think it actually works!!!
> 
> View attachment 13579667
> 
> 
> View attachment 13579669


Works wonderfully!


----------



## Pix_hunter

Engineer III Starlight, 40mm, Blue Dial, White Lume


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## KoenVw

The Navigator 44mm blue dial.


----------



## KoenVw

View attachment 13587027


The Navigator 44mm blue dial.


----------



## Heljestrand

COSC Chronometer Engineer "M" on wrist


----------



## w4tchnut

Storm Chaser Pro on a Red Rocks strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

w4tchnut said:


> Storm Chaser Pro on a Red Rocks strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap.


----------



## Heljestrand

Engineer


----------



## bassplayrr

This is my first Ball watch and I just took delivery yesterday: Engineer Master II Diver World Time, with blue face. I love it. I've wanted a Ball watch since I first started shopping for my 1st "nice watch" back in 2011 (I ended up with a Speedmaster at the time). Not sure why I wound up getting so many other watches before finally coming back to Ball, by I was missing out. I love the detail and the build quality. I also have an Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II on order and can't wait for delivery!
View attachment 13602305


----------



## Alan From New York

Thought I would report the final (pretty sure it's final) results of the Ball with the incorrect etching. It was returned to me completely unchanged. I said, out loud, "Screw it!" and simply keeping it as is. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## colonelpurple

Engineer Master II Diver


----------



## kramerica

First Ball (probably not the last) for me:


----------



## kiwi71

My only Ball (just too much fun)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Fireman Enterprise today, with a gratuitous lume shot taken this evening.


----------



## LJ67

Engineer II Master Pilot GMT


----------



## wickets

LJ67 said:


> Engineer II Master Pilot GMT


Lume looks easy to read... Nice piece!


----------



## JCartwright77

This


----------



## Naturally

Arrived yesterday....


----------



## emonje




----------



## wickets

kiwi71 said:


> My only Ball (just too much fun)


Fast and furiously becoming my favourite looking of them all and currently looking to buy one. Enjoy...its a real stunner


----------



## wickets

emonje said:


> View attachment 13618231


that leather straps takes it up a notch or two!! well done


----------



## kiwi71

wickets said:


> Fast and furiously becoming my favourite looking of them all and currently looking to buy one. Enjoy...its a real stunner


I really love it. I feel very lucky to have acquired it from a fellow WUS member. There doesn't seem to be too many of these out there, at least not for sale. There are plenty of the larger 41mm 60 Seconds "II", but not this older 38.5 mm version, which I'm discovering is the sweet spot for my wrist. I definitely recommend it if you can locate one.


----------



## AGPank

My first automatic. Part of the pre-order. Just had it a few weeks now. Really enjoying it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Can't travel without this guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan From New York

Nightbreaker. My choice of lume.


----------



## King_Neptune

AGPank said:


> My first automatic. Part of the pre-order. Just had it a few weeks now. Really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy!|> A world timer is a great addition to one's collection. I also like the fact that the field is not over-saturated with them. Once I got used to how this one actually functions, I knew it was a keeper for the long haul...


----------



## King_Neptune

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13582231


|> One of my favorites. Mine says Hi.


----------



## mannal

Return trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

Fit in cuff









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AGPank

My new to me Engineer Hydrocarbon Aero GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX

I see why you wore it for 5 weeks. Awesome! to say the least.


----------



## Heljestrand

This one should get at least a few hours a week, a handsome piece.


----------



## colonelpurple

Master Engineer II Diver & wife


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm trying out a new calf leather strap today.


----------



## ahstein

Just bought my first Ball. Love it so far.

Not sure why I can't get the image to rotate.

View attachment 13659755


----------



## paulhotte

The watch looks really cool, how can i get one of this....


----------



## paulhotte

Lovely


----------



## Maddog1970

Skindiver 2


----------



## jkingrph

My Trainmaster Roman. I think it is very classy looking. I did preorder one of the Engineer III Starlight, and like the face and lume better than anything I have seen. I can wake up in the middle of the night and quickly know the time. I am however dissatisfied with bracelet. They apparently had different style links and used them in a different arrangement on each side of the watch. I corresponded with Ball and the final answer I got was that they were simply put together in a random manner. Since some of the links are fixed there is no way I can rearrange them to my satisfaction so I have to give Ball customer service a big thumbs down.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## MarceloTheLion

Fireman Enterprise 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

BALL Engineer "M"


----------



## wkw

An old model










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Underwater... Distortion...


----------



## PilotRuss

Engineer Master II Pilot GMT on a Nato Strap. When I first got this watch I couldn't really get used to it, I really liked it but something always felt off or didn't look quite right and I couldn't quite put my finger on what was bugging me.

I think the dainty leather croc band that came with it didn't really go well the more utilitarian look or the hefty size of the watch. I put a thick NATO on it today and so far can't get enough of it. Feels like a new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU
Tritium lume  even in the sun 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Level.5x

Ball Fireman Racer on new strap!


----------



## CFPZ

Had for years...


----------



## othertbone

My Speedy Moonwatch of course!


----------



## King_Neptune

Wore the CarboLIGHT out to dinner earlier this evening.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## timefleas

On the wrist most of the time.


----------



## Ard

Lots of nice watches guys, I'm glad to see the thread still ticking along. All is well here


----------



## francorx

My watch to wear for Christmas


----------



## King_Neptune

Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Merry Christmas All!

Kurt


----------



## gossler

Ball EM II Diver on the beach in Cancun Mexico


----------



## CFPZ

Great watch...worn everyday. Great luminous dials....


----------



## Conrady

Wearing my Magneto today

Edit: Yes the date is incorrect... Just put it on this morning for the first time in a week or so


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

I've had her for about three weeks and still in love


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Drudge said:


> I've had her for about three weeks and still in love


Very beautiful mate 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Level.5x

Ball FR









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

It has been while. Sharing my Balls with the Bros here.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

]


----------



## Orisginal

Sold my dream car (M2) in a heartbeat for an expanding family (#dadlife). Doubt I'll ever get rid of this timepiece, one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoenVw

My storm chaser pro for lazy Sunday.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Sunday 1/5 ...


----------



## gossler

Kurt Behm said:


> Sunday 1/5 ...


Hem... Sunday 6th of January..


----------



## Orisginal

DeepQUEST today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

Orisginal said:


> DeepQUEST today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! I love my Deepquest.

#backontimestx


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Nightshift 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Conrady

Ball Trainmaster Legend


----------



## markusf

gossler said:


> Trainmaster Worldtimer on a NATO strap... I really like this combo


That's gorgeous! How much are these going for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zdeno

mtbmike said:


> ]


mtbmike, I cannot find model and release date, it is Fireman? So long and double tritium tubes, wow. Thanks


----------



## PetrosD

Fireman Victory


----------



## Maddog1970

Skindiver 2


----------



## scodill

Just received the Engineer II Navigator World Time Chronograph I pre-ordered this summer


----------



## KoolKat

Voyager GMT Power Reserve


----------



## mannal

Hotel bar with Mr Ball










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Getting pumped for baby bath time. Thank god it's waterproof to 3000M 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Just picked up this Fireman Victory, and I am blown away! It is a gorgeous watch, and that glow at night is something else. I think I'm going to have this one with me for some time.




























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Here's a photo of my Aero GMT II during a flight across time zones. So useful to be able to track destination, home and GMT (or UTC) time.


----------



## bassplayrr

AeroGMT II "Batman." She's chunky, but I love her.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## PetrosD

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 13918107
> 
> 
> View attachment 13918109


Is that a Fireman Victory with gold hands and indices?


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: On The Ball What Are You Wearing Today? Here's my Vintage..Manual Wind..*

I've always liked the simplicity !!


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: On The Ball What Are You Wearing Today? Just put this on to take a Pic !!*


----------



## Orisginal

Lazy Saturday around the house with this Ball for BMW. Still heavy in the rotation, even without the matching car anymore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## nodnar

Almost off topic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Paired with our WB Original seatbelt quality Nato strap :-!


----------



## Balldy

Still going - worn 99.5% of the days since January 2009

Balldy


----------



## Orisginal

DeepQUEST today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Just picked it up last night.


----------



## yakman

New last week


----------



## BundyBear

How's this for tough?


----------



## Earthbound

First Ball for me.


----------



## jacksonpt

This one had been on my do-want list for a long time... Finally found a good deal and pulled the trigger.


----------



## scandalpk

I really need go Ball shop to taste their watches.


----------



## mannal

Ground hold due to lightning. Photo opportunity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek




----------



## Orisginal

DeepQUEST at night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

I really like the dial, silvery white.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen

Fireman Racer DLC for me today


----------



## Nokie

White and gold today-


----------



## Caso

Fireman Victory. The watch that is currently dominating my rotation. I've actually started selling watches off because I'm only wearing this. So unexpected. But marvelous.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

DeepQUEST today. Things a bit of a monster on the wrist at 16mm tall, but surprisingly comfortable despite its heft.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911

Orisginal said:


> DeepQUEST today. Things a bit of a monster on the wrist at 16mm tall, but surprisingly comfortable despite its heft.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my deepquest. Like the silver dial too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

Trainmaster Eternity


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Put on a rubber Ball strap with deployant on my Skindiver.


----------



## gossler

Stormchaser Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Adelaide 
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Luuuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Level.5x

Wearing the Fireman Racer all week, paired with new boots too.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

I may never take this one off. It's become my daily, and I never thought I'd be a one-watch guy. Short of an Oyster, I can't imagine a watch I'd want to wear day in and day out like this one. I know, i didn't expect it either. But honestly give the Fireman Victory a look if you're looking for a dressy tool watch.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## DarrenTT

This came in the mail today. I've wanted one for a while now. Tritium tubes, robust build quality and accuracy was what I was looking for. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

Trainmaster legend, old style. I am liking it, simple stick markers for hours and case size of 38mm reminds me of men's watches from years past.


----------



## Cocas

Ball tmt today


----------



## Cocas

Ball tmt today 
View attachment 14216379


----------



## hchj

Lucky day... discovered the zealande strap for my Omega SMP fits the red label perfectly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aydrian

hchj said:


> Lucky day... discovered the zealande strap for my Omega SMP fits the red label perfectly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow! Can share the dimensions of the strap so that I see if it works on mine?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

Aydrian said:


> Wow! Can share the dimensions of the strap so that I see if it works on mine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It is just a 20mm rubber strap... you can Google "zealande strap" to find out more. My red label has a 20mm lug so they clicked...










Having said that, straight spring bars won't work... u need a curved one like the one in the pic.

This curved one is from Ball watch... I am not sure if they sell separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aydrian

hchj said:


> It is just a 20mm rubber strap... you can Google "zealande strap" to find out more. My red label has a 20mm lug so they clicked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, straight spring bars won't work... u need a curved one like the one in the pic.
> 
> This curved one is from Ball watch... I am not sure if they sell separately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can I know the case diameter too? This is because I was the strap integrating nicely into the watch, hence I think the case diameter would matter, especially the curvature

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

Just received today! Awesome piece !









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Here is one of my two first generation Ball Fireman--this one is very special in that none were actually sold to the general public as far as I understand, and became a "holy grail" in the true sense of the word (in horology) as many thought it never actually existed, despite being teased by a picture of it shown in the 2007-8 catalog, around the time the first generation was seeing its last days of production. The first generation came in 3 sizes, a women's version, and two men's versions--a 40mm and a 43mm. Dial colors were either black or silver (which Ball often calls "white"), and accents (the numerals and dots), were blue, yellow and orange on the black dials, and blue, black and (supposedly) orange on the silver dials. In reality, virtually none of the silver/orange dials were actually sold to the public. 

Another odd historical fact is that a handful of the first generation were given a three-color tritium schema (the usual was two; all green except orange at 12)--these were only in the earliest production versions, sometimes seen in the black dial and orange or yellow accents--this silver/orange version also has the three color tritium. My other first gen Fireman, black and yellow, with three colors, is 40mm, which fits me better, but as there is really only about this one watch in "the wild" in the silver/orange dial set up, I wear it anyway (of course!), even though it is 43mm. Someday I will do another review of the first generation Ball Fireman, as I have owned all dial versions (I did an earlier review here in one of the Topper watch review contests, several years ago).


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay46

Aero II









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wickets

> Here is one of my two first generation Ball Fireman--this one is very special in that none were actually sold to the general public as far as I understand


That is soooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful as far as ball goes. Just perfect! It has everything you could want; definitive difference between minute and hours hands, discreetly marked 5 minute markers made even better by that stunning purple(?) tritium. the red on the white background.....WOW!!!


----------



## timefleas

wickets said:


> That is soooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful as far as ball goes. Just perfect! It has everything you could want; definitive difference between minute and hours hands, discreetly marked 5 minute markers made even better by that stunning purple(?) tritium. the red on the white background.....WOW!!!


Thanks for the kind words--here is my other first generation Fireman, this one with a black dial--the tritium colors are the same.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Hugh Akston

Engineer Master II DLC


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

jamese302 said:


> ...


Ball really needs to make date-less watches as an option. That's such a beautiful watch, but then there's that date placement...


----------



## jamese302

Evil Minion said:


> Ball really needs to make date-less watches as an option. That's such a beautiful watch, but then there's that date placement...


I agree 100%! It's a gorgeous watch but would def look better without the date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

Ball Aero GMT









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13




----------



## roberev

Trainmaster 60 Seconds Conrail LE on Hadley Roma alligator strap


----------



## Jim L




----------



## umarrajs

My favorite complication and watch:


----------



## dukeofwalnut

Hydroquest Deep Quest


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## umarrajs

Trusty and adorable (only watch that I have 2 of same):


----------



## timefleas

My 1965 (35.5mm) Trainmaster.


----------



## Don S




----------



## roberev

Ball for BMW GMT.


----------



## francorx

I have my power reserve on today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Warren

Ball Conductor Transcendent II - NM2068DSAJBK


----------



## Steve Warren

Ball ENGINEER II - NM1020C-L4-BK - 40 mm everyday wear. Great lume.


----------



## gossler

Steve Warren said:


> Ball Conductor Transcendent II - NM2068DSAJBK
> 
> View attachment 14902781


 Beautiful, We dont se many of this very often.


----------



## Triton9

Blue ball


----------



## gossler

Took the my Diver camping this weekend, fire reflecting on the watch.


----------



## yikeslookout

Night Train DLC


----------



## rinkymehra

cool moon phase there!


----------



## Thunder Dump

Engineer II Moon Phase - Blue Dial
7.4 days into new moon, 36% visible.


----------



## mozo

Fireman Enterprise. Because today seemed like a good day for it


----------



## paintingtiger

Thunder Dump said:


> Engineer II Moon Phase - Blue Dial
> 7.4 days into new moon, 36% visible.
> 
> View attachment 14993449


That is a great looking watch


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Roadmaster Raffles


----------



## BundyBear

deleted.


----------



## Kivis

Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## Black5

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## peterbee

Engineer III King today. Recently put it on this Strapcode strap. We'll see on the durability but I'm definitely happy with how it looks.


----------



## kiwi71

Finally came back around to this in the rotation. Such a great fit at only 38mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle

Fireman Victory today.


----------



## Maddog1970

Circled the hydro's for a while, and finally added a friend for my Skindiver 2.......sub warfare, Ceramic.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Couple of observations about my new sub warfare:

- very strappy
- lume is off the charts as one would expect
- unlike the bezel lume on my Skindiver 2, this sub warfare bezel lume is bright all night!


----------



## Maddog1970

Ah the good ole double post glitch.....

Why waste it, here's a pup pic!









.....my lady Akita, Kilo.....


----------



## CMY21

Took of my Engineer M for bed and decided to snap a shot......love that tritium


----------



## jcombs1

Nightbreaker


----------



## Maddog1970

Hmmmmm....perhaps a medical Dr on the forum could chime in here, but if I have 2 Balls already, and now have a 3rd inbound, is that a problem?

Skindiver 2 and Hydrocarbon.......









.....with a trainmaster 60 seconds in bound.


----------



## Maddog1970

Hydro on vintage yellow Dr Phil......


----------



## wirebender




----------



## Maddog1970

Trainmaster II on a Barton quick release blue canvas strap.....


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## Maddog1970

Skindiver today


----------



## lanjim

Red Label Day!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

power reserve


----------



## Vetinari67

Fireman First Gen 40mm, back on the bracelet for the first time in years. Just easier to clean during lockdown when I get back home from the outside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Here's another first generation Fireman, just happened to be wearing it so thought might as well give yours company (and apparently I am a day behind the times...)


----------



## Thunder Dump

It's a full moon so there is only one choice of what to wear:


----------



## dmjonez




----------



## Maddog1970

Hydrocarbon for today.....


----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## CMY21

Double check


----------



## CMY21




----------



## CMY21

....


----------



## CMY21




----------



## timefleas

The original Cleveland Express.


----------



## Vetinari67

EDC in the time of choler.. I mean COVID-19.

We have come out of full lockdown, so back to the office with the Hydrocarbon Magnate; no worries about jumping into the shower with this baby at the end of the workday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ-Spence

My daily driver


----------



## AZ-Spence

Ball watch under UV








Ball under dark


----------



## AZ-Spence

Ball watch under UV
View attachment 15229423


Ball under dark
View attachment 15229425


----------



## CMY21




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

My weekend beater:


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that? It looks like a Fireman Enterprise, but without the cyclops. The Fireman Glory is similar and doesn't have a cyclops, but I think that model has the date at 4:30.


----------



## JimmyBoots

You are right, its the Fireman Enterprise. The current version does not have a cyclops.


----------



## chadg

Working late last night, wearing the black-dial Ball Fireman Enterprise on black Barton strap with quick-release springbars...


----------



## kaj2003

I need to take another look at Ball...You guys got me thinkin!


----------



## jenyang

CE









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

kaj2003 said:


> I need to take another look at Ball...You guys got me thinkin!


You won't regret it.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## b55er

Ball Fireman NightBreaker (custom ordered)


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## chadg

Decided to try the black-dial Fireman on a brown leather strap, but I think the color of the strap is too light. Then I finally got around to resizing the bracelet and discovered that the bracelet is quite comfortable.


----------



## PetrosD

chadg said:


> Decided to try the black-dial Fireman on a brown leather strap, but I think the color of the strap is too light. Then I finally got around to resizing the bracelet and discovered that the bracelet is quite comfortable.
> View attachment 15369766


The bracelet is very comfortable, but I think that brown strap looks great. I've only worn mine on bracelet but I'm planning to try a strap similar to that myself.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chadg

PetrosD said:


> The bracelet is very comfortable, but I think that brown strap looks great. I've only worn mine on bracelet but I'm planning to try a strap similar to that myself.


I was trying to replicate the look of the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto with the black dial on the stock Hamilton brown strap, but this particular strap was the only one I had lying around that would fit. It's from a Dan Henry 1962, which is why it's a bit light/orange in color, but I love the quick-release springbars on it. I'm definitely going to order more quick-release leather straps for the Fireman. I also tried it on a black, croc-style leather strap, and it looked great, but definitely on the dressy side.

People say that the Hamilton is a "strap monster," and I'm hoping the Fireman can be similarly versatile.


----------



## PetrosD

chadg said:


> I was trying to replicate the look of the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto with the black dial on the stock Hamilton brown strap, but this particular strap was the only one I had lying around that would fit. It's from a Dan Henry 1962, which is why it's a bit light/orange in color, but I love the quick-release springbars on it. I'm definitely going to order more quick-release leather straps for the Fireman. I also tried it on a black, croc-style leather strap, and it looked great, but definitely on the dressy side.
> 
> People say that the Hamilton is a "strap monster," and I'm hoping the Fireman can be similarly versatile.


You and I are thinking exactly alike. I have that Hamilton, as a matter of fact, and I'm planning to do the same with my Enterprise. I've never worn the Hamilton stock strap because it's a bit short for my 8" wrist, but I've always worn it on a strap of similar color. Now that we're discussing this I'm even more motivated to remove the Enterprise bracelet and start trying out some straps that I already have.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BostonWatcher




----------



## mjwatch




----------



## dmjonez

The Odd Ball...


----------



## chadg

Finally got around to picking up my Marvelight from FedEx and sized the bracelet tonight. This thing is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lanjim

Red Label Gmt









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

kaj2003 said:


> I need to take another look at Ball...You guys got me thinkin!


I do believe that dollar for dollar the Ball watches are among the best looking watches you can buy. The movements are based of a very dependable design and the tritium is just so cool.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Sorry, no Ball today...it's not a Ball but it will do!! Have a great Labor Day for those who are celebrating it!!!!


----------



## Don S




----------



## garydusa

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

NECC on steel.


----------



## lanjim

TMWT









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

This newly arrived Engineer M Marvelight may actually be a "Keeper." I don't see myself flipping this one anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Thunder Dump

Just came in today:


----------



## FatTuesday

Ball Skindiver on shell cordovan strap on shell cordovan shoes...


----------



## chadg

roberev said:


> This newly arrived Engineer M Marvelight may actually be a "Keeper." I don't see myself flipping this one anytime soon, if ever.
> View attachment 15469439


Absolutely beautiful. I may need to upgrade my Engineer III Marvelight to the Engineer M Marvelight at some point. I love that Ball added a tritium tube to the second hand and removed the cyclops. The in-house movement looks great too. I'm a little nervous about long-term serviceability of that movement, but I saw one in person earlier today at Little Treasury Jewelers, and it's beautiful. Being Chronometer certified and having 80 hours of power reserve would be great bonuses. Also, the blue tritium tubes on the Engineer III Marvelight look great, but the green tubes (I have green tubes on a Fireman Enterprise) are quite a bit brighter. And I like that Ball made the rehaut on the Engineer M more angled and color-matched it to the dial. I think it looks a bit more elegant that way (at least in photos). Fantastic timepiece all around.


----------



## timefleas

My old friend, the original Trainmaster Cleveland Express--still can't believe that they have discontinued this model line...


----------



## Pongster

timefleas said:


> My old friend, the original Trainmaster Cleveland Express--still can't believe that they have discontinued this model line...
> View attachment 15482677
> View attachment 15482678


Nice indices.
All balls on your signature?
Intrigued by this brand. Havent handled one in person though. Even if my AD sells some.
So safe to say, ive seen balls but not touched them.


----------



## timefleas

Pongster said:


> Nice indices.
> All balls on your signature?
> Intrigued by this brand. Havent handled one in person though. Even if my AD sells some.
> So safe to say, ive seen balls but not touched them.


Yes, all Ball watches in my signature--all safe to touch, and safe to wear even. Below are _some _of the others that I have had over the years...


----------



## Pongster

timefleas said:


> Yes, all Ball watches in my signature--all safe to touch, and safe to wear even. Below are _some _of the others that I have had over the years...
> View attachment 15482727
> View attachment 15482729
> View attachment 15482731
> View attachment 15482732
> View attachment 15482734
> View attachment 15482736


lots of balls, sir. If i may say so. Am sure you have been told that many times.


----------



## gossler

Love this Ball Chronograph


----------



## jcombs1

Hotblack Desiato said:


> NECC on steel.


That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## roberev




----------



## chadg

I'm still enjoying the Marvelight, but my wife told me yesterday that she thinks it's a bit too bulky-looking for me. Thoughts?


----------



## timefleas

Looks good to me--in fact, looks great (I learned long ago to not worry too much about what my wife thought about my watches, shoes, clothes, car...).


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

jcombs1 said:


> That's a nice looking watch.


Thanks!


chadg said:


> I'm still enjoying the Marvelight, but my wife told me yesterday that she thinks it's a bit too bulky-looking for me. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15487501
> 
> View attachment 15487502


This Ball bracelet is the best looking watch bracelet made by anyone. It puts the Rolex oyster to shame. However, the taller center links definitely make it look beefier. It is going to make the overall appearance of the watch seem a bit more bulky. I don't think there's any getting around that, so your wife is right. However, I enjoy the look and feel of this bracelet with my Marvelight.


----------



## jcombs1

chadg said:


> I'm still enjoying the Marvelight, but my wife told me yesterday that she thinks it's a bit too bulky-looking for me. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15487501
> 
> View attachment 15487502


Manly looking is a more apt description. I think it looks good and the bracelet is top notch.


----------



## chadg

I think I know what my wife is referring to. I have somewhat skinny wrists (~6.6 inches), and I recently replaced one of the half links in the Marvelight bracelet with a whole link. It was just a bit too tight before. Now it slides around my wrist a lot more, which might make it seem more massive.

Also, she might be used to seeing the Ball Fireman Enterprise on me, and she mentioned liking that one. Looking straight down at it, the Fireman is visually larger than the Marvelight despite its identical 40mm diameter, because it's more dial and less bezel, but the profile is thinner, the links are thinner, the lugs hug the wrist more, and the case sides aren't as vertical. Also, the Fireman bracelet just happens to fit me slightly tighter than the Marvelight bracelet, so it moves around less.


----------



## frog1996

roberev said:


> View attachment 15487472


I am former BNSF Railway...really want the BNSF logo watch

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996

Engineer Master II









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

New aquisition, jurys out right now......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk
Duh question, theres no release button on clasp, how do i release it while on my wrist ?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

chadg said:


> I think I know what my wife is referring to. I have somewhat skinny wrists (~6.6 inches), and I recently replaced one of the half links in the Marvelight bracelet with a whole link. It was just a bit too tight before. Now it slides around my wrist a lot more, which might make it seem more massive.
> 
> Also, she might be used to seeing the Ball Fireman Enterprise on me, and she mentioned liking that one. Looking straight down at it, the Fireman is visually larger than the Marvelight despite its identical 40mm diameter, because it's more dial and less bezel, but the profile is thinner, the links are thinner, the lugs hug the wrist more, and the case sides aren't as vertical. Also, the Fireman bracelet just happens to fit me slightly tighter than the Marvelight bracelet, so it moves around less.
> 
> View attachment 15488367
> 
> View attachment 15488368


Try that Enterprise on a leather strap and you'll have a top notch dress watch. I wore mine on black leather for several years and LOVED it.


----------



## swong13

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT. Arrived last month...


----------



## brianinCA

dmjonez said:


> The Odd Ball...
> 
> View attachment 15436840


 Great! Which model is this?


----------



## dmjonez

brianinCA said:


> Great! Which model is this?


That's a Ball Railroader. I'd never seen one before they showed up on Joma. I figure they must have been a JDM release. They're 37.5 mm, smallish dial, but a 22mm bracelet. Wears like many of the very expensive dress watches with the integrated bracelet (OMEGA Constellation, for example), but with the advantages of tritium. One other anomaly, rarely seen on a Ball, it has a quartz movement.

Hence my calling it the Odd Ball.

I grabbed two of them while Joma had them, one white and one blue. They make a great casual piece. I forget I have it on my wrist, due to the smaller dial, but the larger bracelet makes it look like a proper men's watch. They still show up at very low prices on the web. There is also a "diver version", same bracelet, but with a bezel. Oh, and one other slight oddity, both versions have a diver's extension in the clasp.

I'm on the road at the moment, I'll post a photo of the blue along with the bracelet and clasp, once I'm back home.


----------



## timefleas

dmjonez said:


> That's a Ball Railroader. I'd never seen one before they showed up on Joma. I figure they must have been a JDM release. They're 37.5 mm, smallish dial, but a 22mm bracelet. Wears like many of the very expensive dress watches with the integrated bracelet (OMEGA Constellation, for example), but with the advantages of tritium. One other anomaly, rarely seen on a Ball, it has a quartz movement.
> 
> Hence my calling it the Odd Ball.
> 
> I grabbed two of them while Joma had them, one white and one blue. They make a great casual piece. I forget I have it on my wrist, due to the smaller dial, but the larger bracelet makes it look like a proper men's watch. They still show up at very low prices on the web. There is also a "diver version", same bracelet, but with a bezel. Oh, and one other slight oddity, both versions have a diver's extension in the clasp.
> 
> I'm on the road at the moment, I'll post a photo of the blue along with the bracelet and clasp, once I'm back home.


Just a quick follow up--these (and other) quartz versions were originally made for the Asian region market--focused mainly on Hong Kong--still lots around, as noted, many in Japan--as for outside of Asia, often found on the bay, where they kind of come and go--none at the moment--I believe this is all old stock, so at some point, the resources will be depleted.

OK, so what am I wearing today? The oldest member of the team--harking back to 1965.


----------



## Jake_s23

swong13 said:


> Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT. Arrived last month...
> 
> View attachment 15490832


I wish I preordered this when I had the chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Marvelight III sunbursting


----------



## chadg

@Hotblack Desiato Great photo!

Here's mine...

Marvelight III glowing


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## francorx

Power reserve


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

chadg said:


> @Hotblack Desiato Great photo!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> Marvelight III glowing
> View attachment 15503655


Nice @chadg !


----------



## FatTuesday

Skindiver in natural habitat.


----------



## roberev




----------



## timefleas




----------



## CrownJewels

Trainmaster Officer 44mm today...that giant crown is super-handy when winding or setting this manual watch:


----------



## dmjonez

timefleas said:


> Just a quick follow up--these (and other) quartz versions were originally made for the Asian region market--focused mainly on Hong Kong--still lots around, as noted, many in Japan--as for outside of Asia, often found on the bay, where they kind of come and go--none at the moment--I believe this is all old stock, so at some point, the resources will be depleted.


The Blue Ball. Twin brother of the Odd Ball. As @timefleas pointed out, these were made for the Asian market, and I count myself lucky to have snabbed a couple. Unlike the other Balls I own and have owned, these are a smidgen different. Still have the typical superb build quality. And they make for a great grab and go piece. But the divers' extension still amuses me...


----------



## jcombs1

Nightbreaker


----------



## PilotRuss




----------



## jkingrph

Trainmaster Roman,


----------



## dchapma1

Engineer II Moonphase:


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## PilotRuss




----------



## roberev

This new "pre-owned" arrival from Rob @ Topper:

Engineer II Chronometer Red Label


----------



## TehKing




----------



## BostonWatcher

Had my G on earlier but just switched it up to the NEDU - my end game Ball watch after getting my first one many years ago.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Trainmaster 135 today


----------



## AMarkAbove




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## BundyBear

Had my Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II today on rotation. Got home late and saw the beautiful tritium tube lume around the bezel.










Still loving it.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## navjing0614

Still at work. Can't wait to go home. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Voodoo13

Deepquest!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Really enjoy the RR counterweight.


----------



## Waterwheel

jcombs1 said:


> Nightbreaker
> View attachment 15509965


Whoa, now that's a sweet Nightbreaker


----------



## Waterwheel

jcombs1 said:


> Nightbreaker
> View attachment 15509965


Whoa, now that's a sweet Nightbreaker!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Waterwheel




----------



## hchj

Merry Christmas  everyone 

Stay safe and healthy 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN J.

hchj said:


> Merry Christmas  everyone
> 
> Stay safe and healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What model is that? jealous.


----------



## PilotRuss

FedEx just dropped this off. Really liking it so far. Was skeptical about the size and it being too small but really happy with it after a few minutes of wearing it.


----------



## paintingtiger

PilotRuss said:


> FedEx just dropped this off. Really liking it so far. Was skeptical about the size and it being too small but really happy with it after a few minutes of wearing it.


Looks great! Not too small at all. Congrats!!


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## PilotRuss

PilotRuss said:


> FedEx just dropped this off. Really liking it so far. Was skeptical about the size and it being too small but really happy with it after a few minutes of wearing it.












Lume shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadg

PilotRuss said:


> Lume shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that white tritium lume? I don't think I've seen that before. I've only seen green, blue, and orange.

How bright is it? The blue on my Marvelight is noticeably less bright than the green or orange, but I love the way the blue looks. That blue-and-white combo looks interesting.


----------



## PilotRuss

Not as bright as the picture. The phone camera makes it look much brighter. I’ll try to fiddle with the settings and get a more realistic shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

chadg said:


> Is that white tritium lume? I don't think I've seen that before. I've only seen green, blue, and orange.
> 
> How bright is it? The blue on my Marvelight is noticeably less bright than the green or orange, but I love the way the blue looks. That blue-and-white combo looks interesting.


The blue is the same as the white as far as brightness goes. Not as bright as the greens and oranges of my other Ball watches. But still plenty adequate for reading the time in a dark room. Tried to get a side by side shot for comparison with my chronograph but it's tough to get decent pictures in the dark.


----------



## timefleas

Might as well insert a word on tritium here. Tritium brightness is rated by using green as the standard, and thus, green is 100%, all others are rated relative to that standard.

GREEN 100%
YELLOW 80%
BLUE, WHITE 60%
PINK, ORANGE 40%
RED 20%
That is why you will see a predominance of green--usually Ball's first choice for hands, and often, for most of the indices as well. Of course, the tritium tubes also differ in terms of thickness (.5, .65, .9, 1.5), length, whether used singly, or paired, housed in a cover, or used as is--all factors contributing to perceived luminosity.


----------



## JR70

It's like a whole new watch with the bracelet back on.


----------



## navjing0614

My one and only Ball.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

navjing0614 said:


> My one and only Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Nice choice!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Wearing the Marvelight III again today and loving it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Night time Marvelight


----------



## timefleas

Only have four, so here is the one I am wearing today, been here before, will be here again...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PilotRuss

Getting tired of some of my newer watches so put this one back on rotation today. Amazing how you can get bored with a watch, relegate it to the drawer, then put it back on a year later and have that new watch feeling.


----------



## roberev




----------



## bj_key2003

Trainmaster today..









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## browntrouts




----------



## roberev




----------



## mjwatch




----------



## dchapma1

Very Nice! Love this Ball. Looks very much like an Omega Aqua Terra that is on my wish list.



TheBearded said:


> View attachment 15666749


----------



## Jim L

My 10 year old Engineer Master II Aviator on Rob Montana strap. The tritium is still bright as can be!


----------



## TheBearded

Slapped a blue/black ostrich leg on it.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PilotRuss

Switched my Marvelight onto a leather strap to dress it down a bit.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Blue Marvelight in the sun


----------



## TheBearded

Legend


----------



## roberev

I keep coming back to the Skindiver I.


----------



## Steverino 417

It's the Mad Cow again for me...


----------



## PilotRuss




----------



## Waterwheel




----------



## bj_key2003

Ball Trainmaster in Maui today...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969

Still in the honeymoon period!


----------



## jenyang

Got this one today. It's a beast.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxMorb

Bought the watch two weeks ago and really like it. Thinking about changing the strap though


----------



## browntrouts

Less than 24 hours old. Joining a Roadmaster Icebreaker which I also love.


----------



## The Rook

jenyang said:


> Got this one today. It's a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


What model is this? Very nice


----------



## jenyang

It's the Ball Roadmaster Challenger 18 M 43mm


----------



## johnnyfunk

Just got this moon phase and really love it. Fit and finish are perfect.























Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## cottontop

Received this vintage (early 1970's) Trainmaster just a few days ago. It is flawless, runs great, keeps time, and I really like it.
Joe


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Deepquest Gen II


----------



## robertpg

Roadmaster M Archangel 43mm


----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## KANESTER

Ball DEVGRU


----------



## TheBearded

New strap day.


----------



## Steverino 417

robertpg said:


> View attachment 15788411
> Roadmaster M Archangel 43mm


I looked at one of these but they seem impossible to get hold of!

Very nice watch.


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## robertpg

Roadmaster Icebreaker Power Reserve


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## robertpg

Roadmaster M Archangel 43mm in blue


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gomezcarsonk

Hello everybody!
my wife made me a present for our twentieth anniversary
words cannot convey how glad I am


----------



## Esoterica1693




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

gomezcarsonk said:


> Hello everybody!
> my wife made me a present for our twentieth anniversary
> words cannot convey how glad I am


Congratulations on the anniversary. Lovely present from your wife; I hope you bought her something equally nice! 🥂


----------



## robertpg




----------



## TheBearded




----------



## morrison2951

On a comfortable single pass NATO.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Ard

So many really attractive watches posted here!

Going on 5 years since this started and we're slowly, quietly creeping toward 1000 posts which is great. I've tried to stay 'On the Ball' and visit the thread dutifully clicking a like on each image after taking them in. It's been years since I sold both of mine to forum members but they were among the finest wrist watches I've ever owned.

Ard


----------



## BundyBear

Ard said:


> So many really attractive watches posted here!
> 
> Going on 5 years since this started and we're slowly, quietly creeping toward 1000 posts which is great. I've tried to stay 'On the Ball' and visit the thread dutifully clicking a like on each image after taking them in. It's been years since I sold both of mine to forum members but they were among the finest wrist watches I've ever owned.
> 
> Ard


Thanks for starting this thread Ard.


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Trainmaster Standard Time 135 Anniversary on a Watchgecko Vintage Highley strap


----------



## jenyang

Yes, a great thread. Allows us to show off our Balls in more than one place. Just bought this one, my fourth Ball, and have to say it's my favorite of the bunch.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev




----------



## roberev

16 years of collecting Balls and still cannot stop. 
Today's arrival. My first modern era Ball with a pull-out crown. Trainmaster Endeavour Chronometer.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheBearded

Swapped out my spankin' new Tourby for the Red Label on red rubber.


----------



## navjing0614

Revisited an old friend. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Just a sliver of moon showing. One of my favorite Ball pieces..........


----------



## hogwldfltr

0001/1000


----------



## jenyang

Been on a Ball buying binge this year. Third one is this Trainmaster Cleveland 43mm with PR and grand date.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

jenyang said:


> Been on a Ball buying binge this year. Third one is this Trainmaster Cleveland 43mm with PR and grand date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Is it manual or auto? Looks nice!!!


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Jim L

12 years old and still in the rotation...


----------



## timefleas

hogwldfltr said:


> Is it manual or auto? Looks nice!!!


It is an automatic--they made both a black and a silver dial version (owned both)--very nice watch!


----------



## johnnyfunk

Ball Trainmaster Moon Phase on SS bracelet.


----------



## Maddog1970

Storm chaser today


----------



## parklanephil

This one although this pic obviously isn't from today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobS96




----------



## Maddog1970

My current pair of balls!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Wearing my Ball Marvelight on a sailcloth strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9

Love this watch, 24hrs off a second only.


----------



## morrison2951




----------



## dasfrogger

Today its a Fireman Enterprise, no cyclops. Love how versatile this watch is, and the lume with the slender indicies makes me really happy.

Does anyone know how to tell if this has an eta or sellita movement without taking the case back off?


----------



## roberev




----------



## roberev




----------



## JacobS96




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasfrogger

New strap came in today, so good excuse to post a photo. 
46mm Engineer iii Starlight, blue face/white tubes


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader 








NM1019C-WH


----------



## northside

Power Glow Automatic


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## northside

Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## northside

Still the Trainmaster Power Reserve but with a new blue strap for today


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Ball on my new Hirsch strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotshoe32

Very much enjoying this thread. Big fan of this brand.


----------



## bhardie

Aero GMT


----------



## northside

Engineer III Endurance 1917 Classic


----------



## jenyang

Still a favorite.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Engineer II Silver Star


----------



## northside

Wearing my Ball Engineer II Ohio Moon for the rising full moon tonight.


----------



## ZM-73

Ball Rail Roader


----------



## FuzeDude

Trainmaster 135....


----------



## northside




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader








NM1019C-WH


----------



## paintingtiger

Engineer M Pioneer out this evening with the pooch


----------



## northside




----------



## Igorek




----------



## immerschnell

Like the last one


----------



## garydusa

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## paintingtiger




----------



## Balldy

Daily wear for 13.5 years!


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## northside




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## northside




----------



## jenyang

Got tired of not having any Balls, so this one came in yesterday. The 904 steel bracelet really does give it a bit more sheen.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## browntrouts




----------



## Maddog1970

Been a while, but my Marv M is on the wrist today!


----------



## paintingtiger

Engineer M Pioneer


----------



## northside




----------



## HRLIEBE

Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## garydusa

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## paintingtiger

Ok, maybe I do like this combination after all 🤩.
Retried the M Pioneer on the honey brown strap and I'm kinda digging it. Whata ya think?


----------



## shibaman




----------



## shibaman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## lanjim

Back from the spa..









Sent from my SM-F721U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 17006986


Cool  

First time I am seeing that watch on the WRUW threads.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## paintingtiger




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## TexasTee




----------

